# RAW 10/11/14 SPOILERS



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

any spoilers??????


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> any spoilers??????


Should start in 40 minutes or so.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Fellow WF'er tylermoxreigns is there too. Thanks for the effort guys, look forward to the spoilers (Y)


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Monday Night Axel


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Apparently there was a really loud "Where's our network?!" chant going on. :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

* Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants. 

I'd rather have fans chant about the whereabouts of the network than to hear DB/YES chants.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah there is a huge backlash against the Network, it practically ruined Cena's opening promo at the start, he tried to pander to the crowd calling the Authority wankers but the crowd didn't care


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heavy editing incoming...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> * Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants.
> 
> I'd rather have fans chant about the whereabouts of the network than to hear DB/YES chants.


You've got a vendetta against Daniel Bryan, don't you?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> You've got a vendetta against Daniel Bryan, don't you?


Yeah, his every post is anti-Bryan. It's kinda cute tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Big Hoss has to be so excited that Swaggers on Team Cena.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Ryback turns heel again


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Random ass Ryback heel turn when he was just getting over as a face. 

This fucking company.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.prowrestling.net/article...-for-tonight-s-television-show-spoilers-39685



> The crowd sang John Cena sucks during his intro.


Yay!


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Wtf Ryback..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> You've got a vendetta against Daniel Bryan, don't you?


Yep. It's :fact at this point.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ryback right now is back to square one on the rock bottom. Thanks a lot WWE for having as a face for only 1 or 2 fucking weeks. God fucking damn it. Another random ass heel turn!fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So I take it Henry is officially on Team Authority now?

Ryback "turn" is just a swerve to build for the Cena match later. He'll turn back face before the show is over.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Are you....mother of fucking God. fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Yep. It's :fact at this point.


Seriously, nearly all of his posts somehow take a shot about Daniel Bryan. It could be about god damn Obama, and he'll still find away to take a shot at Bryan, it's kind of sad, really.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet anybody that Ryback is on Team Cena by the time the show ends.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't see Ryback as a heel or a face
More of a tweener. We are still going to cheer him. Especially when he faces Cena.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah Ryback will be a face again before Raw ends, don't panic BIG GUY fans :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Y2Joe said:


> I'd be willing to bet anybody that Ryback is on Team Cena by the time the show ends.


This is my hope/guess as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah Ryback is totally joining Team Cena.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryback heel turn?

#SaveUsGrumpyCat


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Assuming five are on each team, I'm pretty sure it's going to be:

Team Authority: Rollins, Kane, Rusev, Henry, one more (Triple H?)

Team Cena: Cena, Ziggler, Ryback, Show, Swagger/Orton


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> So I take it Henry is officially on Team Authority now?
> 
> Ryback "turn" is just a swerve to build for the Cena match later. He'll turn back face before the show is over.


Had Swagger still had momentum, I would have guessed Swagger would be the traitor. Cena vs. Swagger at TLC would be fresh and he might go well with The Authority. But he seems back to square one now, so who knows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Swagger is a placeholder and will end up getting replaced by Orton.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

If they leave Ryback heel i hope this company ends like TNA right now.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Since when does attacking John Cena count as a heel turn around here?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1110/584793/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/


> Thanks to Sierra, Ben and Niall Thomas for the following WWE RAW spoilers from today's tapings in Liverpool, England:
> * Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants.
> 
> * John Cena comes out to a rowdy reaction. Cena announces Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler for Team Cena at Survivor Series. Swagger will face Seth Rollins tonight. Cena then calls Ryback to the ring to discuss tonight's main event. The Authority interrupts with Triple H leading the way. Mark Henry is also with them. Stephanie McMahon announces Henry vs. Ziggler for tonight. Both teams want Ryback but he ends up attacking Cena and joining Team Authority.
> ...


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

So I guess Team Authority will be Rollins, Kane, Ryback, Henry and Rusev vs Cena, Ziggler, Swagger, Big Show and ?????? Orton perhaps as a "surprise"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hoping for Harper to appear tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck would you turn Ryback Heel. fpalm
He just had a fail of a heel run this past year.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

I am done 30 min in the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DangerousK88 said:


> Yeah there is a huge backlash against the Network, it practically ruined Cena's opening promo at the start, *he tried to pander to the crowd *calling the Authority wankers but the crowd didn't care


Good Lord, will they ever learn with this guy?

Good job, England. :clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> You've got a vendetta against Daniel Bryan, don't you?


Yeah, it's kinda sad at this point. Needs to get sent to the ATV forum and get repackaged or something.

Also LOL at the random Ryback turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback turned heel again :lmao


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So Ryback's face run lasted 10 days?


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

I guess Ryback could turn against them again and cost the Authority the match at Survivor Series? Bizarre heel turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Oh FUCK OFF :fuckthis
> 
> They ALREADY ruined Ryback by aligning him with The Authority? Fuck this company and everything it stands for.*


*And people wonder why I'm a fucking pessimist. Please God be a swerve. I WANT to be wrong here.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *And people wonder why I'm a fucking pessimist. Please God be a swerve. I WANT to be wrong here.*


Better go make a thread about it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd rather Ryback turn back face after his match tonight and not at Survivor Series coz that's gonna lead to LOLCENAWINS.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Unless Ryback is gonna turn on the authority, I cannot imagine what the thought process was behind turning him heel. He was over and over big with the crowd; they want to cheer him, so they turn him heel? Do they not remember how they killed every ounce of his momentum with his last heel turn?

This company really is run by morons who are completely out of touch with what their audience wants, and with what makes sense.

Again, barring a swerve still to come, stupid idea.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose/Wyatt official for Survivor Series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, he might turn back face later in the night but still, if you're trying to rebuild him you don't have him turn twice in one night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, he might turn back face later in the night but still, if you're trying to rebuild him you don't have him turn twice in one night.


This. Even if he turns back, it still slows his momentum, especially after just coming back and being way over since his comeback. And two turns in the same night for the same guy is just sloppy, IMO.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Ryback turned heel again :lmao





ShowStopper said:


> This. Even if he turns back, it still slows his momentum, especially after just coming back and being way over since his comeback. And two turns in the same night for the same guy is just sloppy, IMO.




fpalm

I have no words for this company or its creative process. 

I hope someone uploads video of the fans booing Cena when he mentioned the network because I'm sure the WWE will edit it.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

If Ryback doesn't turn face by the end of tonight then I'm not watching until Bryan comes back.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This. Even if he turns back, it still slows his momentum, especially after just coming back and being way over since his comeback. And two turns in the same night for the same guy is just sloppy, IMO.


It can work if he was just "working" The Authority and takes out Kane, Noble, Mercury and Rollins to stand tall in the Raw ending.

Will make him seem like a big deal.


Anyways, keep the spoilers coming (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This. Even if he turns back, it still slows his momentum, especially after just coming back and being way over since his comeback. And two turns in the same night for the same guy is just sloppy, IMO.


*They just HAVE to sabotage any face gaining momentum. It's just not allowed for ANYONE to be more over than Cena. Not even Reigns. He was getting SUPER pops before they put him with Cena, then they normalized a bit during his Orton feud. Fuck this company man.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> It can work if he was just "working" The Authority and takes out Kane, Noble, Mercury and Rollins to stand tall in the Raw ending.
> 
> Will make him seem like a big deal.
> 
> ...


Even if that happens, then how does he/they explain him hitting a spinebuster on Cena? Just seems unnecessary and rushed to me. Meh, oh well.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Paige vs Alicia Fox tonight, Paige is a face.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, didn't take them long to fuck up face Ryback. Why the fuck did they have him fight heels in his return, then?

Crowd seems pretty bitchy, so hopefully Swags won't be on or if he is they'll sing to his theme music or something goofy.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if that happens, then how does he/they explain him hitting a spinebuster on Cena? Just seems unnecessary and rushed to me. Meh, oh well.


He's in it for himself and not Cena and it was to make a point? Like he'll help Cena, but he's not his lackey. :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *They just HAVE to sabotage any face gaining momentum. It's just not allowed for ANYONE to be more over than Cena. Not even Reigns. He was getting SUPER pops before they put him with Cena, then they normalized a bit during his Orton feud. Fuck this company man.*


They are coming for 1995's ass in a big way.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if that happens, then how does he/they explain him hitting a spinebuster on Cena? Just seems unnecessary and rushed to me. Meh, oh well.


A revenge from 2013 ? I dont know, i am so fucking salty right now.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

WWE isn't making sense to me, like logical sense.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Crowd have basically hijacked the show it seems, beach balls being thrown about, fans chanting "You Sold Out" at security as they confiscate signs.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Crowd were playing with a beachball during the Cena/Ryback/Authority segment once Ryback turned heel a 'What the fuck' chant broke out!!

And now another beachball has come into play and they're playing with it, security having a rough night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> He's in it for himself and not Cena and it was to make a point? Like he'll help Cena, but he's not his lackey. :shrug


Fair enough, I guess. Just never been a big fan of 2 turns in one night, even if the first one is to swerve someone. Guess we'll see what happens because anything is possible with this company, and not in the good way. :lol


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Crowd have basically hijacked the show it seems, beach balls being thrown about, fans chanting "You Sold Out" at security as they confiscate signs.


Damn, sounds like it's a good crowd. Can't wait for hairdryer pops and other editing BS tonight.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

they're turning Ryback for the exact same reason they turned Cesaro after Mania. They don't want ANYONE stealing Reign's spotlight. Pathetic.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Sheamus v Rusev re-mach confirmed on Twitter for tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Crowd have basically hijacked the show it seems, beach balls being thrown about, fans chanting "You Sold Out" at security as they confiscate signs.


Thought Liverpool would've been sick to death with beach balls after what happened against Sunderland a few years back.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paigey gets the best pop of the year from what I see on twitter. Wow


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Paige defeated Alicia Fox - huge babyface pop for her and babyface mannerisms from Paige, probably a one night thing


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

All that's left is for Wyatt to beat Ambrose clean at SS and that's all folks.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Fair enough, I guess. Just never been a big fan of 2 turns in one night, even if the first one is to swerve someone. Guess we'll see what happens because anything is possible with this company, and not in the good way. :lol


I'm just trying to make sense of it. I could be wrong. This company does make the worst decisions at times.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon points out to Rusev and Lana that The Authority gave him a title shot last week.

* Lana and Rusev come out for his United States Title victory celebration. Sheamus interrupts after the Russian national anthem begins.

* Sheamus vs. Rusev for the title is next.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Crowd have basically hijacked the show it seems, beach balls being thrown about, fans chanting "You Sold Out" at security as they confiscate signs.


:Jordan


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought attacking Cena was a face move :aryha*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Crowd have basically hijacked the show it seems, beach balls being thrown about, fans chanting "You Sold Out" at security as they confiscate signs.


WWE vs their own fans is the best feud going today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if that happens, then how does he/they explain him hitting a spinebuster on Cena? Just seems unnecessary and rushed to me. Meh, oh well.


*No, you're right. It's way too early. Ryback doesn't have years of longevity to fall back on and magically have the audience eating out of his hands again like Austin in 2001. It sends mixed signals to the audience and makes them unsure if they can trust him.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> Sheamus v Rusev re-mach confirmed on Twitter for tonight.


I hope he taps.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Paigey gets the best pop of the year from what I see on twitter. Wow












Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaahhhh...let's not get too carried away now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Welp, didn't take them long to fuck up face Ryback. Why the fuck did they have him fight heels in his return, then?
> 
> Crowd seems pretty bitchy, so hopefully Swags won't be on or if he is they'll sing to his theme music or something goofy.


He got curb stomped to hell by Rollins.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41723817 said:


> Had Swagger still had momentum, I would have guessed Swagger would be the traitor. Cena vs. Swagger at TLC would be fresh and he might go well with The Authority. But he seems back to square one now, so who knows.


That sounds like an awful idea. He literally JUST turned face and is pretty damn over, let the dude chill.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Swagger is a placeholder and will end up getting replaced by Orton.


That would suck ass. Major ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I'm just trying to make sense of it. I could be wrong. This company does make the worst decisions at times.


Hey, you could be right. Never know what to expect with this company in 2014.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Maybe 2014 is bad on purpose as part of a big 2015 storyline. Vince comes out in 2015 and berates the authority by shooting on them for a crap product or something.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> they're turning Ryback for the exact same reason they turned Cesaro after Mania. They don't want ANYONE stealing Reign's spotlight. Pathetic.



Reigns' isn't even on the card tonight for him to even get blamed for this. He hasn't even been around for almost two months and won't be back until December/January. The WWE is just being WWE.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

There have been 5 massive boring chants during tonight so far. One of the signs say 'PLUG THE NETWORK, WE RIOT'


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> He got curb stomped to hell by Rollins.


Of course. Welp, as long as he weasels his ass onto the PPV, I don't care.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Boy Wonder said:


> * Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants.
> 
> I'd rather have fans chant about the whereabouts of the network than to hear DB/YES chants.


Well I know for sure there won't be any Orton chants tonight, amirite?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

- wrestlinginc


> * Promo from Dean Ambrose on the big screen. He's not afraid of demons and will drag Bray Wyatt to hell at Survivor Series.
> 
> * Segment with Kane and Ryback. Kane tries to rally Ryback but Ryback says he has his own back and isn't worried.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Hey, you could be right. Never know what to expect with this company in 2014.


I bet this company turns Bryan heel when he returns. Just because.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Of course. Welp, as long as he weasels his ass onto the PPV, I don't care.


He's part of the main event of the PPV, what more do you want?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Of course. Welp, as long as he weasels his ass onto the PPV, I don't care.


He's been named by Cena as one of his teammates. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing but he's in the PPV main event atleast.



ShowStopper said:


> Hey, you could be right. Never know what to expect with this company in 2014.


Nah, the WWE never think out the finer things. If Ryback swerves us, nobody will even mention that he attacked Cena at the start.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

The Ryback turn makes no sense, typical RAW I guess :shrug. If he's going to turn back why turn now when he can wait until Survivor Series, turn then and screw the Authority in the process. Oh yeah forgot, makes too much sense. 



Honey Bucket said:


> Thought Liverpool would've been sick to death with beach balls after what happened against Sunderland a few years back.


Darren Bent is obviously in the arena.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Thought Liverpool would've been sick to death with beach balls after what happened against Sunderland a few years back.



Dude, no. Just no :jose


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

A lot of signs being taken away, one fan ran near the titantron, fans chanting for Punk and Lana's ass cheeks during Sheamus/Rusev. Chaos! 8*D


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That sounds like an awful idea. He literally JUST turned face and is pretty damn over, let the dude chill.


And he's doing nothing. At least with The Authority, he might get better booking. Being a face has done nothing for him.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> He's been named by Cena as one of his teammates. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing but he's in the PPV main event atleast.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm glad Paige is getting some hometown love. So far, the crowd has been the most interesting thing I've read from the spoilers. The edits will be heavy for this one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> *Reigns' isn't even on the card tonight for him to even get blamed for this*. He hasn't even been around for almost two months and won't be back until December/January. The WWE is just being WWE.












*Everything is Reigns' fault :aj3*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Frico said:


> A lot of signs being taken away, one fan ran near the titantron, fans chanting for Punk and Lana's ass cheeks during Sheamus/Rusev. Chaos! 8*D


Whoever is responsible for editing chants on Raw is going to have a busy ass night.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Frico said:


> A lot of signs being taken away, one fan ran near the titantron, fans chanting for Punk and *Lana's ass cheeks* during Sheamus/Rusev. Chaos! 8*D


:drake1


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The WWE ain't coming back to Liverpool again :lmao

Damn I hope Barrett is in the back or something and they bring him out to please the people.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, when crowds get this out of control I don't mind them editing. I think I'd end up decking someone in the head if I was trying to watch a show in a UK crowd.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I didn't want to spoil myself, but fucks sake

YOU TWATS

YOU CAN'T

NO RYBACK

WHAT

I CANT EVEN

FUCK THIS COMPANY :cornette


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> The WWE ain't coming back to Liverpool again :lmao
> 
> Damn I hope Barrett is in the back or something and they bring him out to please the people.


*
Wheel him out in a chair if you have to. With the way things are going, I'm surprised the crowd hasn't rioted.*


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Frico said:


> fans chanting for Lana's ass cheeks


Epic. :carra


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

'30x fast forward Sky+' sign from another smarky fan during Sheamus vs Rusev, for those that don't know they're saying 'Skip this match'.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I want to move to the UK just for these live crowds. Holy shit. :ti


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Uk crowds are the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chants for Lana's asscheeks. :lol


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Whoever is responsible for editing chants on Raw is going to have a busy ass night.


There was also a lound "This is bullshit!" chant pertaining to the Network. All this based on people tweeting their experience so far. So yeah, busy night indeed. :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> The WWE ain't coming back to Liverpool again :lmao
> 
> Damn I hope Barrett is in the back or something and they bring him out to please the people.


Well done, Liverpool. :lol 

Barrett should come back tonight and troll the audience about the Network.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> Paige defeated Alicia Fox - huge babyface pop for her and babyface mannerisms from Paige, probably a one night thing


*Didn't I tell you not to worry Islesfan :HHH2*


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

WTF did they even come to the UK with no network for them, they could have at east waited till BNB got healthy.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Even though it's clearly a temporary thing to swerve the fans, Ryback turning heel by attacking Cena again is just fucking inexcusable booking.


Bigg Hoss said:


> Honestly, when crowds get this out of control I don't mind them editing. I think I'd end up decking someone in the head if I was trying to watch a show in a UK crowd.


How can you deck someone in the head? :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats the best site to follow for updates?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> WTF did they even come to the UK with no Network for them, they could have at east waited til NB got healthy.


*This tour has been scheduled for many months. They had no choice.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chanting for lanas ass cheeks :lmao. Gotta love UK crowds man. 

Anyway it's interesting to see just how the Ryback change the done.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing how heavily edited this will be after reading all this madness :lmao


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Frico said:


> A lot of signs being taken away, one fan ran near the titantron, fans chanting for Punk and *Lana's ass cheeks* during Sheamus/Rusev. Chaos! 8*D


:lmao 

I hope someone is recording these chants cause they'll most definitely be edited out.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Didn't I tell you not to worry Islesfan :HHH2*


I love you frenemy. Bandwagon gonna be pissed. Didn't he say Alicia would go over paige.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

People are saying Rusev has lost clean .... what the fuck is going on? Heel Ryback and now they waste Rusev on Sheamus a week after defeating him? HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE THEY?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I love you frenemy. Bandwagon gonna be pissed. Didn't he say Alicia would go over paige.


*Yes he did, and he's nowhere to be found. Now you know how it feels to stick it to someone ositivity.*


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Hornswoggle playing as Miz's stunt triple


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> WTF did they even come to the UK with no network for them, they could have at east waited till BNB got healthy.


Tbf they booked this show in advance and thought the Network would have arrived in UK the previous week and they'd promote the fuck out of it.

On the bright side, I don't expect any "$9.99" mentions from The Authority or Lawler/JBL/Cole tonight :hayden3


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Wish I'd booked tickets for RAW now ; _ ; crying


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> People are saying Rusev has lost clean .... what the fuck is going on? Heel Ryback and now they waste Rusev on Sheamus a week after defeating him? HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE THEY?


Um...what in the fresh hell? Tell me you're fucking joking. :fuckedup


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rusev lost? Clean?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Wait what? Rusev lost Clean?

Anyone who says 1995 is worse than 2014 is a fool.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Aaaand Sheamus has just went over Rusev clean, wtf's wrong with this company?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> People are saying Rusev has lost clean .... what the fuck is going on? Heel Ryback and now they waste Rusev on Sheamus a week after defeating him? HOW FUCKING STUPID ARE THEY?


WTF?! 

WWE has gone full WCW at this point. No wonder the UK crowd is about to riot!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Did Rusev really lose clean or are you guys just trolling?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Way to mess everything up yet again WWE ..........Ryback was over huge as a face and you mess up again...... fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I read Rusev lost clean then got a rematch later.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Rusev lost? Clean?


FALSE ALARM I THINK



> 3. Rusev defeated Sheamus to retain the U.S. Title. Sheanus went for a Brogue Kick, but Rusev bailed to ringside. Sheanus and Rusev fought on the outside. Rusev got in the ring at nine, but it appeared Noble and Mercury ran out to stop Sheamus from getting in the ring.


I don't think he lost clean, I think they botched a roll up and it looked like Sheamus had pinned him when he didn't.



> There appeared to be a blown spot when they missed a roll up, which was awkward and led to a loud "you f'd up" chant.


http://www.prowrestling.net/article...-for-tonight-s-television-show-spoilers-39685


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No way Rusev loses clean now surely :lmao

Edit

Thank fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

WWE has lost their minds in England. WOW.

Chants are definitely deserved now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This is comedy gold. Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Rusev has just been pinned cleanly by Sheamus?!

EDIT No Rusev won, false alarm.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Rusev apparently lost clean to Sheamus after one Brogue Kick, and the US Title is back on the Irishman.

Or maybe it's not, just a complete fuck up


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Are we sure this is Raw and not some random House show where they are experimenting with BS. Do they know that this is RAW?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

People were saying it on the comments ... guess i was trolled well. lol .


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wait so did Rusev lose or not? :shocked:


EDIT: Just someone taking the piss, thank fuck bama4


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Rusev lost? Clean?


huh what :lmao? Vince probably thinks they're in Ireland right now. Give their countryman back that title dammit :vince, that'll pacify this damn crowd.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dammit I can't believe I fall for this shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Whats the best site to follow for updates?


Sent you a link via message. :cool2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rusev didn't lose.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.prowrestling.net/article...-for-tonight-s-television-show-spoilers-39685



> 3. Rusev defeated Sheamus to retain the U.S. Title. Decent match to start. At one point, Rusev threw Sheanus over his head into the announce table. There were a couple slow moments which were clearly rest holds. There were loud C.M. Punk chants at one point followed by Bad News Barrett. People got restless and started booing the steward, who took signs from the fans. Then there was a loud boring chant. There appeared to be a blown spot when they missed a roll up, which was awkward and led to a loud "you f'd up" chant.
> 
> Sheanus went for a Brogue Kick, but Rusev bailed to ringside. Sheanus and Rusev fought on the outside. Rusev got in the ring at nine, but it appeared Noble and Mercury ran out to stop Sheamus from getting in the ring. It was hard to tell from Haydn's distance. The match started well, but went about 15-20 mins and lost the crowd completely...
> 
> As Rusev and Lana were walking backstage. Steph applauded and asked if they had considered further. Lana said they would join Team Authority. Lana started to say "Vladimir Putin would..." but Steph said she doesn't care what Putin wants, it's what The Authority want...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Wait so did Rusev lose or not? :shocked:


Apparently not. multiple people were saying that he had lost though. I thought WWE has well and truly lost their fucking minds for a moment there.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I fucking hate Sheamus' protective booking. It's just gross. Passing out? Now a count out?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If WWE had actually wasted Rusev's first loss on Sheamus. fpalm 

The sad thing is this company is shitty enough where it seemed believable.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> I fucking hate Sheamus' protective booking. It's just gross. Passing out? Now a count out?


WWE just wants to taint Swagger's protected booking, tbh. Call me a conspiracy theorist, but that's why I believe. They want to erase that feud because they know ultimately whoever beats Rusev first will not live up to the hype around Swagger's feud.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

HEELBOOK IS THERE! Get in!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Loving that this crowd is not being kind... doubtful it will get through Vince's thick skull. Sucks for HHH to have to actually go out there and take the brunt of it when he's one of the few that actually seems to understand how to fix it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the second time I've been swerved in the span of 24 hours and I'm not even watching Game of Thrones. This is just pitiful for me. fpalm


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Thank goodness Rusev retained.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What the fuck is happening :ti


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Says an awful lot about the WWE when reading spoilers from a show that is currently happening and getting swerved by fans in attendance is more entertaining than the show itself.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

MORE CROWD REACTION INFORMATION PLEASE


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol brief moment to plug WWE 2K15, small crowd chant 'The game is shit'.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

HOLY FUCK this company is a bunch of morons, Ryback comes back as a face gets a GREAT reaction and they FUCKING TURN HIM HEEL.

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a feeling I'll be tuning out as soon as Swagger/Rollins is finished.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

And now the crowd is singing Another One Bites The Dust by Queen, followed by a Sting chant


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Firefighter9050 said:


> HOLY FUCK this company is a bunch of morons, Ryback comes back as a face gets a GREAT reaction and they FUCKING TURN HIM HEEL.
> 
> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


From reading the more detailed spoilers it appears they are building the story for later so there is a chance i suppose. Then again he did spinebuster Cena so fuck knows? :shrug


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Fans at TNA at the beginning of the year got to see Sting actually wrestle... wait was that last year?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

DangerousK88 said:


> Lol brief moment to plug WWE 2K15, small crowd chant 'The game is shit'.


:lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Says an awful lot about the WWE when reading spoilers from a show that is currently happening and getting swerved by fans in attendance is more entertaining than the show itself.


I'm mad we won't get an unedited version of this.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

This will be one of the most heavily edited show in WWE's history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DangerousK88 said:


> Lol brief moment to plug WWE 2K15, small crowd chant 'The game is shit'.


I love this crowd. :lol

I'm sure we'll get some thread by some anti-smark dork complaining about how "disrespectful" they are. We always do.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can someone send me a link with the latest updates please? I am following prowresting.net right now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I have a feeling I'll be tuning out as soon as Swagger/Rollins is finished.


SWAGGER, SWAGGER, SWAGGER, SWAGGER.

He's been mentioned in every single post.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> From reading the more detailed spoilers it appears they are building the story for later so there is a chance i suppose. Then again he did spinebuster Cena so fuck knows? :shrug


I'm just not putting it past them to be so brainless, It blows my mind to think they actually think what they are doing with him is intelligent. It's like back in WCW where they purposely killed people's momentum to keep the same guys up top.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Anyone who says 1995 is worse than 2014 is a fool.


*Rusev won, but your point remains valid.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So pretty much the whole show will be edited to silence and won't ever be a crowd shot :lol


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

I can confidently say this will be heavily edited!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I love this crowd. :lol
> 
> I'm sure we'll get some thread by some anti-smark dork complaining about how "disrespectful" they are. We always do.


"Hey! Stop disrespecting my WWE, man!"

:lmao


----------



## Kierranmt homes (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm pissed Sky aren't even showing it live, we will get the edited version at 1 am.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Best part of tonight's raw Paige will be on around 830 so I don't have to sit and wait for the rest of this atrocity.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> SWAGGER, SWAGGER, SWAGGER, SWAGGER.
> 
> He's been mentioned in every single post.


When the product is shit, I'm going to tend to be invested in only my favorites. :draper2

Maybe if WWE booked their talent well, I would be more interested in the product as a whole.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> I bet this company turns Bryan heel when he returns. Just because.


Eh, they already tried to turn Bryan earlier this year and it failed. Lesson learned. :agree:



Bigg Hoss said:


> Face Swagger > Authority Swagger and it's not even a semblance of being close.


Face Swagger doesn't even get on ppvs anymore unless there's a multi-man match. He missed the last two, not even getting on the pre-show. He'll probably miss TLC too. No worries though, he'll be in the Rumble match...along with every other jobber. 

Authority Jack would get on ppvs and get bigger matches and more screen time. Well, certainly a lot more than the current Swagger.



AbareKiller said:


> Wait what? Rusev lost Clean?
> 
> Anyone who says 1995 is worse than 2014 is a fool.


2014 is already worse than 1995.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why can't I trust SPOILERS these days. You fucking Brits *


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> When the product is shit, I'm going to tend to be invested in only my favorites. :draper2
> 
> Maybe if WWE booked their talent well, I would be more interested in the product as a whole.


I don't disagree, but you take it to a whole new level. It's nauseating.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Swagger is off Team Cena according to HHH. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Why can't I trust SPOILERS these days. You fucking Brits *


*Sticky the thread please!!!*


----------



## FeedMeWhores (Oct 30, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Swagger is off Team Cena according to HHH. :lol


Good. He shouldn't even be on the card.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> If WWE had actually wasted Rusev's first loss on Sheamus. fpalm
> 
> The sad thing is this company is shitty enough where it seemed believable.
> 
> ...


:lol: WWE doesn't care about Swagger enough to do that. Swagger was used to get Rusev over, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Swagger is off Team Cena according to HHH. :lol


*THUD*

What's that sound? Oh, only Thwagger having a heart attack.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41726993 said:


> Eh, they already tried to turn Bryan earlier this year and it failed. Lesson learned. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh, learn how to quote properly.

And you trying to give me a rundown of Swagger's career as if I of all people don't know. :ti Stop, you're embarrassing yourself.

No one has ever proposed Swagger joining the Authority until now and that's because it's a shitty idea. I'm sorry, but your idea and reasoning is just awful. It's...just such a terrible idea I can't even begin to list the reasons as to why it's ridiculously bad.

I'm fine with face Swagger staying off PPVs and winning matches here and there because it's better than being integrated into this shit product they have going on and being booked as awfully as someone like Kane. 

Just...terrible idea. Just dreadful. :maury



Ryan193 said:


> :lol: *WWE doesn't care about Swagger* enough to do that. Swagger was used to get Rusev over, nothing more, nothing less.


Which is exactly why they'd want to erase his amazing feud with Rusev. fpalm Think before you speak because you clearly don't.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Little more info on Rusev

Rusev beat Sheamus by count out, when Authority goons stopped him getting in the ring and Rusev got in on the 9 count.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER! *


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I love this crowd. :lol
> 
> I'm sure we'll get some thread by some anti-smark dork complaining about how "disrespectful" they are. We always do.


You fucking smarks are pathetic neckbeards voicing your opinions on the product. Oh, and virgins. Can't forget that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bruh, learn how to quote properly.
> 
> And you trying to give me a rundown of Swagger's career as if I of all people don't know. :ti Stop, you're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> ...


Fine, enjoy that slightly improved win/loss record, since it's the only thing he has going for him.

And I quoted just fine, thank you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> *SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER! *


*I know it might make too much sense for you, but you CAN just ignore her by scrolling your mouse a little faster upon seeing the avatar :aj3*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Swagger is off Team Cena according to HHH. :lol


Oh, fucking dammit. Tell me it's not a heel turn. What is it?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

> Ryback was backstage. Seth Rollins told him as captain that Ryback did the right thing by joining. He said it will be his honor to captain the team. He said they have had their differences but they need to be on the same page. Ryback said his game plan is simple, he finds his target and he destroys it...
> 
> The Miz and Mizdow defeated Los Matadores. Hornswoggle came out dressed like The Miz. Watching Mizdow sell on the ring apron live was hilarious. Sandow got a great pop every time he came into the ring. The finish came when Miz suplexed one of the matadors into the ring and Mizdow grabbed his leg from outside the ring...
> 
> Backstage, Ziggler was complained about their number shortage to Cena, who said he would understand if Dolph wanted to jump ship. Ziggler said no chance, for once they are on the same page and he wants to get rid of The Authority. Triple H came in confidently and asked why the long faces. He said Ziggler would have to face Henry with Cena banned from ringside. Triple H said Swagger is out of their team. Triple H said what's that song? Another one bites the dust. That caused the crowd to sing along.


At least one chant they won't edit.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

People, no one gives a fuck about Swagger (except obviously Hoss) 

TELL US MORE ABOUT WHAT THE FUCKING CROWD ARE DOING


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> *SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER SWAGGER! *


Last time i said something to Hoss about her talking about Swagger non stop i got an infraction. Tread lightly.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

> Backstage, Ziggler was complained about their number shortage to Cena, who said he would understand if Dolph wanted to jump ship. Ziggler said no chance, for once they are on the same page and he wants to get rid of The Authority.


Obvious heel turn coming.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll sticky it until the show airs.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

At least one member of Team Cena should be taken out before SS [via brick curbstomp]. I nominate Swagger.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Something tells me Ziggler may turn heel after reading that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thank you Hit-Girl :hitgirl3!!!

Wish the OP would update with results:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1110/584793/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me with Swagger being off Team Cena? fpalm I knew it.

Yup, nope, I'm taking a break after this RAW. Can't do it anymore, the product is just too shit and if they can't even weasel his ass into a multi-man match then I can't buy into the product any further.



Vårmakos said:


> At least one member of Team Cena should be taken out before SS [via brick curbstomp]. I nominate Swagger.


He's already fucking out. fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They better not turn Zigs heel.


----------



## New Jersey Iced J (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm enjoying following this thread than I have enjoyed many many RAWs this year. Keep it up good folks of the interwebs


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Another one bites the dust chant?

Classic Gladiators :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:booklel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Superkick said:


> You fucking smarks are pathetic neckbeards voicing your opinions on the product. Oh, and virgins. Can't forget that.


Don't forget basement dweller. That's another popular one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She likes Swagger... big fucking deal. Why does that bother you people so much? *


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Swagger. :maury

That awesome face run just keeps getting better, doesn't it?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

If Ziggler turns heel.... fpalm


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Saw a tweet that said Ambrose/Jericho vs Bray/Kane was announced for Smackdown tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Don't forget basement dweller. That's another popular one.


Woah woah woah, let's not forget that wrestling is fake and gay, now


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> At least one member of Team Cena should be taken out before SS [via brick curbstomp]. I nominate Swagger.


:vince$


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

5. Dolph Ziggler beat Mark Henry by DQ. Much better match than it had any right to be. Henry threw the bell at Ziggler and got disqualified. Henry picked up the ring steps tried to put them in the ring, but they got stuck in the ropes which made the crowd laugh. He threw Ziggler inside the ring and went to hit the World's Strongest Slam on the ring steps. Out came Big Show, who cleared the ring. Show grabbed a microphone and announced he was joining Team Cena...

The Smackdown main event will be Kane and Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho...


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

THEY ARE TURNING EVERYONE HEEL, WHAT THE FUCK ?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Superkick said:


> They better not turn Zigs heel.


If by ther end of Survivor Series they've turned both Ryback and Ziggler heel they just aren't doing their jobs. It's funny in a way but it annoys the fuck outa me that people who get cheered organically are always getting fucked.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Frico said:


> Saw a tweet that said Ambrose/Jericho vs Bray/Kane was announced for Smackdown tomorrow. :mark:


...Jericho?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> Woah woah woah, let's not forget that wrestling is fake and gay, now


You guys are making me insecure. enaldo


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Big Show is on Team Cena


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frico said:


> Saw a tweet that said Ambrose/Jericho vs Bray/Kane was announced for Smackdown tomorrow. :mark:


*Why does Kane need to be in EVERY FUCKING MATCH :fuckthis 

GET OUT, SERIOUSLY, GET OUT ut ut ut*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Xderby said:


> THEY ARE TURNING EVERYONE HEEL, WHAT THE FUCK ?


To feed Cena, of course.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41727497 said:


> Swagger. :maury
> 
> That awesome face run just keeps getting better, doesn't it?


And your pathetic, and half-baked idea of an Authority Swagger is better? fpalm 



DarkStark said:


> *She likes Swagger... big fucking deal. Why does that bother you people so much? ;p;*


Because he's not an IWC darling, tbh.

Ziggler fans are just as rabid over him as I am with Swags, except I have more reason to be outraged. 

Meh, it's whatever. I'm going to be taking a break anyways because this is fucking ridiculous. This company is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Why does Kane need to be in EVERY FUCKING MATCH :fuckthis
> 
> GET OUT, SERIOUSLY, GET OUT ut ut ut*


This :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Are you fucking kidding me with Swagger being off Team Cena? fpalm I knew it.
> 
> Yup, nope, I'm taking a break after this RAW. Can't do it anymore, the product is just too shit and if they can't even weasel his ass into a multi-man match then I can't buy into the product any further.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that this had happened Bigg Hoss. I also wanted Swagger to be on Cena's team since it would make sense. It would of been nice to see him in a multi-man tag match. I feel your pain here.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

This will sum up Raw tonight!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fabregas said:


> 5. Dolph Ziggler beat Mark Henry by DQ. Much better match than it had any right to be. Henry threw the bell at Ziggler and got disqualified. Henry picked up the ring steps tried to put them in the ring, but they got stuck in the ropes which made the crowd laugh. He threw Ziggler inside the ring and went to hit the World's Strongest Slam on the ring steps. Out came Big Show, who cleared the ring. Show grabbed a microphone and announced he was joining Team Cena...
> 
> The Smackdown main event will be Kane and Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho...


Oh, that's fucking rich. We trade Swagger for fucking Show.
This goddamn company.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys I JUST HEARD, IT'S KANE VS SWAGGER IN THE MAIN EVENT!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jericho for Team Cena or is this just because he's in UK for book signings?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

> * The Miz and Damien Sandow defeated Los Matadores.
> 
> * John Cena and Dolph Ziggler are backstage. Triple H interrupts and bans Cena from ringside during Ziggler's match against Henry.
> 
> * Dolph Ziggler defeated Mark Henry by DQ when Henry uses a steel chair. Henry beats Ziggler after the match until Big Show makes the save. Show announces he's on Team Cena.


*I found a reliable source that keeps refreshing with pictures every 5 minutes:* http://www.ringsidenews.com/article/24219/wwe-raw-spoilers-november-10-2014/


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> Hey guys I JUST HEARD, IT'S KANE VS SWAGGER IN THE MAIN EVENT!!


Nice try. :HHH2


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

WWE are spoiling the show on their twitter page.

Oh, boy.. They are desperated for ratings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That Smackdown match is just...fucking stupid. It's like someone booked it while they were drunk.

'Ohhh yeah uhhh Bray and Kane can team BECAUSHHHH...they're bad guuuuys...where'S Y2J Y2J Y2J?? Bring him baaaaack...who CARES if it's randooom!'


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Paige needs some padding in this bra to lift the puppies:*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why is Bray teaming with Kane? :trips7


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Why does Kane need to be in EVERY FUCKING MATCH :fuckthis
> 
> GET OUT, SERIOUSLY, GET OUT ut ut ut*


because he's the devil's favorite demon :draper2


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Why does Kane need to be in EVERY FUCKING MATCH :fuckthis
> 
> GET OUT, SERIOUSLY, GET OUT ut ut ut*


:lmao

Yeah, it's fucking annoying. But Ambrose and Jericho on the same team is a win. :mark:


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Big Show is on Team Cena


Show is finally going to get those title deeds to his house back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> That Smackdown match is just...fucking stupid. It's like someone booked it while they were drunk.
> 
> 'Ohhh yeah uhhh Bray and Kane can team BECAUSHHHH...they're bad guuuuys...where'S Y2J Y2J Y2J?? Bring him baaaaack...who CARES if it's randooom!'


*
"UHHH, JERICHO LOST TO WYATT, SO LETS PUT HIM WITH THAT OTHER LOSER AMBROSE, YEAH, THEY'RE FEUDING RIGHT NOW, YEAH!"*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

AE Kane, where did you go? why did you go?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Kidd vs Rose in progress.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> If by ther end of Survivor Series they've turned both Ryback and Ziggler heel they just aren't doing their jobs. It's funny in a way but it annoys the fuck outa me that people who get cheered organically are always getting fucked.


It's too predictable and the wrong move imo. Either guy would just fade into irrelevancy upon a heel turn as that is how the WWE operates nowadays. If your nae isn't John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, or Roman Reigns, you'll only ever get a month or two of focus and direction. They should just have Team Cena go over Team Authority and end this long drawn out stale act imho.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wait, so Jericho is back?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> That Smackdown match is just...fucking stupid. It's like someone booked it while they were drunk.
> 
> 'Ohhh yeah uhhh Bray and Kane can team BECAUSHHHH...they're bad guuuuys...where'S Y2J Y2J Y2J?? Bring him baaaaack...who CARES if it's randooom!'


Jericho feuded with Bray. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank god eagles play tonight cause this raw seems awful


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> AE Kane, where did you go? why did you go?


He left when the AE was over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frico said:


> Kidd vs Rose in progress.


*WHY :drake1? 

What is this clusterfuck of a show?! *


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Wait, so Jericho is back?


He's currently main eventing the live event in Bournemouth against Bray. Ambrose/Cesaro opened that show from what I read.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

IF at the end od the show ryback is still heel/tweener FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Why the fuck would they trade Swagger in for the Big Bore? Excuse me. The Big Show. This company.fpalm

Plus Kane and Bray Wyatt on the same damn team? Oh god help me to not have a drink tonight. fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Should've seen that coming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Random ass Ryback heel turn when he was just getting over as a face.
> 
> This fucking company.


Can't have anybody getting over before the return of The Look. :reigns


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Thank god eagles play tonight cause this raw seems awful


Yessir. Gonna beat the Panthers like a drum.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

So this just happened...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Paige needs some padding in this bra to lift the puppies:*


They are perfectly fine as they are. Neither her or AJ need to change or pad or anything. Refreshing to see two women that don't feel the need for it actually.

And this Raw is sounding so many levels of terrible. If only they have a moment and forget to edit the chants to it's fun to watch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is running wild. :woolcock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fabregas said:


> because he's the devil's favorite demon :draper2


Devil needs to hurry up and find another favorite demon already.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Jimshine said:


>


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I have to see this show just for the insanity of it all.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Big show on team cena sucks.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> Jericho feuded with Bray. It makes perfect sense.


But...he's been gone for like two months? Didn't he get assaulted by Orton to put him out? I mean, Kane feuded with Bray once upon a time as well.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I'll be honest, this thread is more fun than watching RAW is going to be


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I am sorry that this had happened Bigg Hoss. I also wanted Swagger to be on Cena's team since it would make sense. It would of been nice to see him in a multi-man tag match. I feel your pain here.


It's not fucking fair, man. All I want is for him to MAKE it on the goddamn PPV. Not even to win or anything, just to even get on it.

Is he being punished? Is there something else going on? Is he taking a break? It makes 0 fucking sense. :trips7

God, they're fucking sabotaging his face turn in the laziest way possible. And they traded him for fucking SHOW. That fat, old, bald fuck needs to sit the fuck down. 

I'm legit fucking pissed at this shit. Either Swagger is going to be booked as 'injured' which he won't be on for weeks, he turned heel which will make me rage, OR he's being booked as a pussy who backed down after Rollins curbstomped him.

This fucking company legit wants to ruin anything good or refreshing. It's fucking insane, like, I'm legitimately fucking angry. I'm not even upset or annoyed, I'm legitimately pissed the fuck off.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Frico said:


> Kidd vs Rose in progress.


Bunny attack incoming :mark:


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

DangerousK88 said:


> So this just happened...


WTF BRING BACK 1995!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Bunny attack incoming :mark:


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tyson Kidd on Raw again :mark:

Advances both angles with him and Nattie, and Rose and the Bunny. Can't complain for a filler match


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> "UHHH, JERICHO LOST TO WYATT, SO LETS PUT HIM WITH THAT OTHER LOSER AMBROSE, YEAH, THEY'RE FEUDING RIGHT NOW, YEAH!"*


:ti Exactly.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Atleast Kidd won, thankfully.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Frico said:


> Kidd vs Rose in progress.


Rose just turned heel. :maury

This company has officially lost it's fucking mind.



rakija said:


> Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?


1. 'Injured'
2. Heel Turn
3. He's a pussy

AKA he either won't be on tv, he'll be regulated to a heel jobber again, and/or they're ruining any tiny ounce of credibility he did have.
WHY
FUCKING
WHY


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> WTF BRING BACK 1995!!!!


Lmao that's awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frico said:


> Atleast Kidd won, thankfully.


*BUT WAS THERE BUNNY INTERFERENCE?!?!!? THIS IS OBVIOUSLY CRUCIAL TO THE PRODUCT!*


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

HUGE crowd pop for Adam Rose, and they're now singing his theme song.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

rakija said:


> Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?


They remembered that he pissed in Stephanie McMahon's latte, burned down HHH's office in Titan Towers, and drove though a busy school crossing intersection on his way to tell kids at a Make-A-Wish event that they're failures at life.


Or so I'm told. :side:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

rakija said:


> Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?


Tripped on some charisma and broke his leg.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They just put Horny with the Sandow gimmick? LOL burying Sandow's gimmick has started.

Ryback turning heel so he don't get over at the Rumble reigns).

Dolph heel turn?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Pop for Rose? does the crowd think he's British too?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

rakija said:


> Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?












got a second curb stomp after losing to rollins


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

The only thing that will save this show.

FANDANGO RETURNS


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's not fucking fair, man. All I want is for him to MAKE it on the goddamn PPV. Not even to win or anything, just to even get on it.
> 
> Is he being punished? Is there something else going on? Is he taking a break? It makes 0 fucking sense. :trips7
> 
> ...


Atleast swagger was/is a face for a bit. They fucking turned Ryback after 2 [email protected]! Weeks !!!1!1


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

You guys make me wanna watch this RAW so much...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
And here is the company burning to the ground as Vince reads his letter of cancellation from USA:*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Proc said:


> got a second curb stomp after losing to rollins


I might actually watch Raw :mark:

Sorry Big Hoss, I think WWE read my comments a few weeks ago about Rollins not giving Swagger the Curb Stomp


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DangerousK88 said:


> So this just happened...


nothing is sacred


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

rakija said:


> Wait. What happened to Swagger that he can't be on Team Cena anymore?


Seth Rollins decimated him.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I... just... but... I can't... what's...




WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wait

Swagger turned heel after facing a heel?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait
> 
> Swagger turned heel after facing a heel?


Swagger turned heel? The fuck?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xderby said:


> Atleast swagger was/is a face for a bit. They fucking turned Ryback after 2 [email protected]! Weeks !!!1!1


AT LEAST RYBACK WILL BE ON THE PPV.

Like, I'm sorry, I have NO sympathy for anyone complaining unless their favorites are like Ryder or Kingston because no one has been as royally fucked up the ass as Swagger as been since Summerslam. 

This company is literally fucking insane because there was NO fucking reason to cross Henry/Show into the Authority/Cena and they passed up Swagger for fucking Big Show. fpalm fpalm fpalm



KINGPIN said:


> They remembered that he pissed in Stephanie McMahon's latte, burned down HHH's office in Titan Towers, and drove though a busy school crossing intersection on his way to tell kids at a Make-A-Wish event that they're failures at life.
> 
> 
> Or so I'm told. :side:


Considering he's missed, what, 3 ppvs now and yet works his ass off at every C and D show and remains working their house shows one after another and they can't even get his ass in a multi-man tag match you'd think he has done all that shit.

This is fucking ridiculous. It's just stupid. This company is fucking stupid.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's not fucking fair, man. All I want is for him to MAKE it on the goddamn PPV. Not even to win or anything, just to even get on it.
> 
> Is he being punished? Is there something else going on? Is he taking a break? It makes 0 fucking sense. :trips7
> 
> ...


Is he being punished? I don't know to be honest. There has not been a report saying so on this account. I don't think he is taking a break either. This whole raw doesn't make sense. fpalm

Ryback random heel turn which also pissed me off beyond levels. He just got back and was pushed as a face for only 8 damn days. How hard is it for Ryback to be a solid face? My fucking god. :no:

Also trading in Swagger for Show was as much bullshit as the Horny being pared with Miz/Sandow. :taker

Most things on this raw has either annoyed me or pissed me off because of this bullshit writing. fpalm


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Jimshine said:


>





Fabregas said:


>


:maury 

This thread is more entertaining than WWE post summerslam.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Everybody is turning heel so Cena, Orton and the Look can reign!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> Swagger turned heel? The fuck?


:maury I don't know what the fuck I'm reading anymore.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

it's almost like Swagger isn't over or something :draper2


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Adam Rose attacks the Bunny again.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*I can't wait to watch this clusterfuck with my head in my hands.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*WHAT THE HELL IS GOING OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?*


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger turned heel???? Wat?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait
> 
> Swagger turned heel after facing a heel?





KINGPIN said:


> Swagger turned heel? The fuck?


What? No, I said that's a possibility since we didn't get a direct reason as to why he's gone. If they're doing an injury angle then he'd be gone for weeks which makes no sense so either he's heel, a pussy that backed down, or he'll be off for several weeks doing fuck all because this company would rather have Show's old ass in their ME in 2014.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

They fucking turned Ryback heel again already? You fucking stupid cunts. They literally just could not be any more retarded.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is eating themselves.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This is sounding like the Raw of the millennium!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This raw sounds like a clusterfuck and a half :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh geez, they're catching on to how much people love Sandow mimicking Miz. Right on schedule to fuck it royally like they're so good at doing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DangerousK88 said:


>


    

Poor Bunny.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DangerousK88 said:


>


lol Wrestling, by Vince. :vince


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So Sawgger, Ryback and Rose turned Heel tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CGS said:


> This raw sounds like a clusterfuck and a half :lmao


There's only one man who can save this show!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DangerousK88 said:


>


I'm in tears, I need to watch this fucking show. :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Did Swagger really turn heel, huh?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

They need everybody to turn face so Team Authority can be everyone vs. Cena. Gotta overcome dem odds before Bork Laser.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> So Sawgger, Ryback and Rose turned Heel tonight?


Rose turned heel on SD, Ryback turned heel to swerve the Authority(at least that's what the popular theory is), and Swagger never turned heel at all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> it's almost like Swagger isn't over or something :draper2


Except he is, even in the UK. Nice try, tho. 



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Is he being punished? I don't know to be honest. There has not been a report saying so on this account. I don't think he is taking a break either. This whole raw doesn't make sense. fpalm
> 
> Ryback random heel turn which also pissed me off beyond levels. He just got back and was pushed as a face for only 8 damn days. How hard is it for Ryback to be a solid face? My fucking god. :no:
> 
> ...


He has to be. Maybe he's finally getting punished for the incident with BNB? I dunno, but honestly I don't care because by punishing him they're fucking up their own product and preventing a decent match by fucking substituting in SHOW. 

Don't even get me started on heel Ryback. fpalm fpalm fpalm

Not even Miz/Sandow can be left alone? God, this RAW is shit.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

The tears in this thread......WOW.


So many have decided this RAW is going to be terrible, yet will watch all 3 hours of it and the overrun too.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Coach. said:


> *I can't wait to watch this clusterfuck with my head in my hands.*


And the company has their collective heads up their asses. So, like, you're holding your head to reflect upon their poor decision making spiritually, and because their heads affect our heads, everything is connected, and we hold our feelings in our hands, but yet we have no control over anything. That's poetic as fuck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

HOLY SHIT ITS STING


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> They need everybody to turn face so Team Authority can be everyone vs. Cena. Gotta overcome dem odds before Bork Laser.


That'd be the most hilarious thing ever. Have everyone that got burned by feuding with Cena hit their finisher on him to end the show and pledge their allegiance to the Authority.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Main Event - Ryback vs Cena.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I literally hate this fucking company, they are incapable of not screwing absolutely everything up. Incompetent, intellectually challenged, fuckwits.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Tardbasher12 said:


> HOLY SHIT ITS STING


F you, nice try.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> And the company has their collective heads up their asses. So, like, you're holding your head to reflect upon their poor decision making spiritually, and because their heads affect our heads, everything is connected, and we hold our feelings in our hands, but yet we have no control over anything. That's poetic as fuck.


*FACT*


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Swagger was announced for team cena then faced rollins, lost via curb stomp and got a second curb stomp after the match. Authority says he is out of team cena

i dont understand where people get idea that there was a swagger heel turn maybe i missed something.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

IWC IS IN MELTDOWN


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

-Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Proc said:


> Swagger was announced for team cena then faced rollins, lost via curb stomp and got a second curb stomp after the match. Authority says he is out of team cena
> 
> i dont understand where people get idea that there was a swagger heel turn maybe i missed something.


It was just a theory, jeebus. Just seems weird to pull an injury angle since it's not like he's going to be in a movie or something.



Ryan193 said:


> -Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd


Tell me this is a joke.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> -Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd




A for effort, though. A for effort.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

They LIVE said:


> The tears in this thread......WOW.
> 
> 
> *So many have decided this RAW is going to be terrible, yet will watch all 3 hours of it and the overrun too.*












I wasn't gonna watch Raw at all but I'm def gonna watch now after reading a few things. Shit is actually happening. 

Some people call Raw shit every week so nothing new though.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Ryan193 said:


> -Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Main Event - Ryback vs Cena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just turn everyone heel. Just fucking do it. Turn Reigns, turn Bryan, turn Ziggler, turn God, turn everyone and let Cena overcome the odds as the sole face of the company :cena3*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I wasn't gonna watch Raw at all but I'm def gonna watch now after reading a few things. Shit is actually happening.
> 
> Some people call Raw shit every week so nothing new though.


How I envy you for being a fan of Rollins.

I picked the worst possible talent to mark for atm.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Orton will replace Swaggers spot on Team Cena, just watch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh geez, they're catching on to how much people love Sandow mimicking Miz. Right on schedule to fuck it royally like they're so good at doing.


"Sandow's getting over with this new copying Miz gimmick? I didn't give him permission to do that, quick replace him with Hornswoggle and feed Sandow to the Big Show!" :vince3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> -Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread reminds me of when SD spoilers were hella fun with the trolling. My sides hurting atm :Jordan


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ambrose just joined Bray Wyatt. New Wyatt Family?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I picked the worst possible talent to mark for


The penny drops :cool2:cool2


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

There are Grado chants!

'We Want Grado'

'Its Yersel'


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> -Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Orton will replace Swaggers spot on Team Cena, just watch.


Except Show was technically the one to replace him.

Is that what you people want? Big Show in a PPV ME in 2014? 

I'm just internally raging so fucking hard.



Jimshine said:


> The penny drops :cool2:cool2


Dat ass on him keeps me loyal.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Gutted Swagger got dropped however this Raw is going to be hilarious to watch (Please don't edit out all the UK chants WWE)*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> Heath Slater defeated Dean Ambrose after interference from Bray Wyatt - LOUD Bullshit chants from the Echo Arena.


*I demand an apology from every single Ambrose fan who questioned me.

Edit: LOLTROLLED

I still want that apology though :jordan*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> There are Grado chants!
> 
> 'We Want Grado'
> 
> 'Its Yersel'


:sodone, life made


----------



## FeedMeWhores (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL Ambrose lost to Slater. LOL WTF

Not surprising though.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

If they edit it AT ALL it will be a huge miscarriage of justice, hope people have filmed footage to upload to youtube when they all get home


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Super over face in Ryback turns heel.

Super over face in Ambrose loses to Slater.

The Look is returning soon it sounds like. :reigns


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I demand an apology from every single Ambrose fan who questioned me.*


:lel

You think he's being serious?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

- The boss is here! Vince McMahon walks out to the ring. He get's on the mic and just shouts 'FUUUUUUUUUCK YOUUUUUU ENGLAAAAAAAAND!'. He pulls down his pants and does a shit on the Union Jack. Loud 'ASSHOLE' chants. Vince then books Cena vs. Kane, Rollins, Ryback, his son Shane, fat Ernie in the front row and Michael Cole in a handicap match. Then he fires Jack Swagger.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> * Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants.
> 
> I'd rather have fans chant about the whereabouts of the network than to hear DB/YES chants.


I'm sure those chants will be edited out. WWE love ignoring fans problems.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Just turn everyone heel. Just fucking do it. Turn Reigns, turn Bryan, turn Ziggler, turn God, turn everyone and let Cena overcome the odds as the sole face of the company :cena3*


Can't rep you again yet. So deal with this. :rep:cena4


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ambrose-Slater stuff is a troll, right? They already did that with Rollins-Ambrose.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He has to be. Maybe he's finally getting punished for the incident with BNB? I dunno, but honestly I don't care because by punishing him they're fucking up their own product and preventing a decent match by fucking substituting in SHOW.
> 
> Don't even get me started on heel Ryback. fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Not even Miz/Sandow can be left alone? God, this RAW is shit.


Even if they do that for the incident with BNB, that was just a accident and it could happen to anyone. fpalm

And now this:

Heath Slater defeats Dean Ambrose after Bray Wyatt interferes and hits Sister Abigail on Ambrose. Very loud bullshit chants from the crowd.

Like are you fucking shitting me. I am going to need to take my depression pill early cause of this shit. :fuckthis


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

The updates have gone quiet...

...


too quiet...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I demand an apology from every single Ambrose fan who questioned me.*


Why?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I demand an apology from every single Ambrose fan who questioned me.*


LOL, you actually believe him? Not seeing that match anywhere. Only tweets about Ryback/Cena currently.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm really not sure if WWE will have this fully edited by the time it goes out on USA over in the States!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Even if they do that for the incident with BNB, that was just a accident and it could happen to anyone. fpalm
> 
> And now this:
> 
> ...


I'm literally going to just vomit over the stupidity and incompetency of this company.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

It is clear that WWE is with few people for shooting this RAW
But it is sad that the house show is apparently having a better show than RAW


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tyson Kidd defeated Adam Rose. Great reaction from the UK for Rose. Highlights showed Rose knocking out The Bunny. Erick Rowan came to ringside during the match. The Bunny distracted Rose, allowing Kidd put Rose in the Sharpshooter for the submission victory. Rose attacked The Bunny again...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG it's CM Punk :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince: JOHN CENA IS THE FACE OF THE COMPANY! YOU ARE TO LIVE WITH IT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ORTON JUST RKO'D CENA


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

We Want Barrett chants breaking out now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Tyson Kidd defeated Adam Rose. Great reaction from the UK for Rose. Highlights showed Rose knocking out The Bunny. Erick Rowan came to ringside during the match. The Bunny distracted Rose, allowing Kidd put Rose in the Sharpshooter for the submission victory. Rose attacked The Bunny again...


Fucking Rowan is done. fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> OMG it's CM Punk :mark: :mark: :banderas


LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SóniaPortugal said:


> It is clear that WWE is with few people for shooting this RAW
> But it is sad that the house show is apparently having a better show than RAW


a house show is happening at the same time?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is insane. I have to watch this show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Bray is on the house show
He will main event with Jericho
Ambrose may appear on RAW (live) because his match was the first, but I doubt it is to have a match


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

HOLY MOTHERF'ING SHIT LESNAR!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I love when people can't spot some of the trolling in this thread :hayden3


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

KINGPIN you watch, the show itself will not be as entertaining as this thread :fact


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's Raven! Raven just DDT Cena and said "Fuck your jorts! My jorts are better!"


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm literally going to just vomit over the stupidity and incompetency of this company.


Fuck this. I ain't watching Raw tonight. I expect some raw reviews tonight to be crucial. At least after the show ends. fpalm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sami Zayn vignettes :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Bray is on the house show
> He will main event with Jericho
> Ambrose may appear on RAW (live) because his match was the first, but I doubt it is to have a match


Surprised Jericho has returned so early. My god WWE is desperate for star power.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Fucking Rowan is done. fpalm


He wanders to ringside once but he's done, apparently. :StephenA2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's... it's Christian.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have no clue what is real or not anymore...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Aaron S. said:


> He wanders to ringside once but he's done, apparently. :StephenA2


He shouldn't be anywhere near the fucking Bunny.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Fuck this. I ain't watching Raw tonight. I expect some raw reviews tonight to be crucial. At least after the show ends. fpalm


I don't blame you. I'm gonna watch Swagger's match and that's it because this is fucking ridiculous on so many levels.

Why did they even write Swagger into Team Cena just to take him off? Did ya'll just need to make his burial live ffs? Watch, he's getting that Ryder 2.0 treatment. 

No Swagger, no buys. I'm done.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Fuck this. I ain't watching Raw tonight. I expect some raw reviews tonight to be crucial. At least after the show ends. fpalm


Slater didn't beat Ambrose lol. The thread's going crazy :lmao


Outside of the random Ryback heel turn, it's been a decent Raw :draper2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm panicking trying to get these updates. This show sounds a complete mess. WWE rubbing salt in the wounds of UK fans.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

The guy who trolled about Dean/Slater really set this thread on fire.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Slater didn't beat Ambrose lol. The thread's going crazy :lmao
> 
> 
> Outside of the random Ryback heel turn, it's been a decent Raw :draper2


Yeah, Swagger being buried to shit even lower than he has been and Henry/Show being thrust into the ME scene and tainting would could have been a decent 5 on 5 is TOTALLY good news.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No Swagger, no buys. I'm done.


You must've said this about eighteen times now. 

I'll probably watch this tomorrow after work for the crowd.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

> Curtis Axel defeated Dolph Ziggler via pinfall
> 
> -Fake Wrestle Newz


:lelbron


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM Punk comes out and has announced he is on team Cena. 


Oh hey, Undertaker is back!!!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus joined Team Cena in a backstage segment...

6. AJ Lee beat Brie Bella (w/Nikki Bella). There were loud C.M. Punk chants during Lee's entrance. Not a great match. Lee won with the Black Widow. Nikki attacked AJ after the match to no reaction whatsoever. She posed over AJ with the belt...

Ryback was shown backstage again this time with Henry. They talked about their WrestleMania match and Henry welcomed Ruback to the team... It was announced that Grumpy Cat will be guest starring on Raw next week...

7. Tyson Kidd defeated Adam Rose. Great reaction from the UK for Rose. Highlights showed Rose knocking out The Bunny. Erick Rowan came to ringside during the match. The Bunny distracted Rose, allowing Kidd put Rose in the Sharpshooter for the submission victory. Rose attacked The Bunny again..


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane V Big Show in a lumberjack match next.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Crowd are playing with another beachball through the main event, Security getting more heat than the now heel Ryback.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> You must've said this about eighteen times now.
> 
> I'll probably watch this tomorrow after work for the crowd.


Your point being? Last time I checked I wasn't addressing you and it doesn't benefit you to reply, so...?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The edited Raw tonight isn't topping this thread. One of the funniest spoiler threads I've read in awhile.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

In an ideal universe, WWE would let the show go out unedited and make a virtue of us UK fans, but nope, WWE gonna WWE, safe and boring


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ryan193 said:


> Kane V Big Show in a lumberjack match next.


Better not get a Giant Gonzalez interference.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> a house show is happening at the same time?


Yes

Ambrose vs Cesaro
Bray vs Jericho
Are the key matches

That's why RAW is not having any sense


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I'm panicking trying to get these updates. This show sounds a complete mess. WWE rubbing salt in the wounds of UK fans.


I think it just sounds lazy as usual. None of the matches are particularly interesting outside of Cena/Ryback (Which depending on the ending could be fucking awful) and apparently Ambrose and Wyatt aren't even there in person, they just played a promo Dean must have recorded earlier on the big screen. 

:shrug


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Meh, at least AJ went over again.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Proc said:


> Ryback was shown backstage again this time with Henry. They talked about their WrestleMania match and Henry welcomed Ruback to the team... It was announced that Grumpy Cat will be guest starring on Raw next week...


Cancer,pure fucking cancer.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> He shouldn't be anywhere near the fucking Bunny.


Where does it say he was near the bunny?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> The edited Raw tonight isn't topping this thread. One of the funniest spoiler threads I've read in awhile.


was holding back from reading this thread. Glad I didn't. Was in tears a few moments ago.


----------



## FeedMeWhores (Oct 30, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Your point being? Last time I checked I wasn't addressing you and it doesn't benefit you to reply, so...?


You must've said this about 100 times now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Your point being? Last time I checked I wasn't addressing you and it doesn't benefit you to reply, so...?


Oooh someone's touchy!

Pipe down for fuck sake, it's only banter.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

> Great Khali defeats Luke Harper by pinfall after a distraction from Finn Balor.


fpalm


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

What is with so many people publicly denouncing WWE and RAW repeatedly and then continuing to watch every single week?


Does "I'm done" mean "I'm done for the night until next Monday" or something?


Saying something, contradicting yourself and then getting pissy when people point it out...WOW.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

FeedMeWhores said:


> You must've said this about 100 times now.


Surprised this account hasn't been humbled yet :Jordan.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Trolls leaving from under their bridges tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Oooh someone's touchy!
> 
> Pipe down for fuck sake, it's only banter.


You don't 'banter' with people you don't like. It's your sorry attempt at 'trolling' and it's not funny or even amusing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

You know it's a sad time in the WWE when Jack Swagger is the main topic of discussion in this thread. That, or the main reason for one particular users tears.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Aaron S. said:


> Where does it say he was near the bunny?


Erick Rowan is going to be dancing with the rosebuds by the end of this month. Harper is getting the deranged big guy gimmick as evidenced by the vignettes they are airing for him.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Oooh someone's touchy!
> 
> Pipe down for fuck sake, it's only banter.


*Leave RAB out of this* :grant


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> fpalm


:sodone


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> You know it's a sad time in the WWE when Jack Swagger is the main topic of discussion in this thread. That, or the main reason for one particular users tears.


It's sad when another poster is so obsessive that all he can do to contribute to conversation is to complain about another user.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yeah, Swagger being buried to shit even lower than he has been and Henry/Show being thrust into the ME scene and tainting would could have been a decent 5 on 5 is TOTALLY good news.



Tbf I wasn't expecting Swagger in the team anyway since he was missing Raw for a few weeks, while Henry/Show have been featured and Show even said he'd like to be on Team Cena.

HHH also sent Kane to scout Henry last week and I like heel Henry.

So them being in a multiman match where they will only hit their big moves is fine for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Raw isn't going to progress the Ambrose/Wyatt storyline? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

This RAW actually doesn't sound too bad, IMO. There's a simple(kinda), easy-to-follow, enjoyable story beginning about how the Authority are manipulating to get the upper hand before Survivor Series. Grabbing up their team in full, and finding ways to weaken and denounce Cena's team(taking out Swagger, Ziggler getting destroyed for being on Team Cena)


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I think the funny part of this thread may be over now, shit's getting nasty and trollish


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

-John Cena beats Ryback via submission in 3:07 using the YES lock.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Raw isn't going to progress the Ambrose/Wyatt storyline? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


Nope. That usually only happens on Smackdown for some reason.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well I called it, Eric Rowan would be the one to not gain anything from the Wyatt Family split.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Raw isn't going to progress the Ambrose/Wyatt storyline? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


That's what happens when you're having a house show the same time as Raw. Not sure why they do shit like this when it will only hurt.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*



The Dicks made their long awaited return to the WWE and pinned the Tag Team Champions Gold and Stardust.

Click to expand...

*
-_WrestlingObserver_


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Raw isn't going to progress the Ambrose/Wyatt storyline? FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


Kinda difficult with both of them being in a different part of the country.

I think Ambrose did a wee little promo early in the show anyway. Every little helps and all that jazz.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Funny when everyone got trolled by Slater beating Ambrose.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

> Chris Benoit confronts Seth Rollins backstage before a brawl breaks out. Rollins & Kane vs Benoit in a handicap match announced up next by Triple H.



Seriously, they bring back Benoit like that? fpalm WWE!!! This show is a mess.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Well I called it, Eric Rowan would be the one to not gain anything from the Wyatt Family split.


I don't get why he can't still team with Harper. Yea, we all know how good Harper is in the ring but it's not like wWE are going to have a fucking clue what to do with him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Funny when everyone got trolled by Slater beating Ambrose.


Shit was hysterical. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Tbf I wasn't expecting Swagger in the team anyway since he was missing Raw for a few weeks, while Henry/Show have been featured and Show even said he'd like to be on Team Cena.
> 
> HHH also sent Kane to scout Henry last week and I like heel Henry.
> 
> So them being in a multiman match where they will only hit their big moves is fine for me.


That doesn't make it any less shitty for Swagger fans and any less stupid on WWE's part.

Oh, nice, you made one of your jobbers look even WORSE being on tv than when he was absent and then you fuck him over for what reason?

Why even have Swagger/Rollins? Why even announce him for Team Cena to write him off 10 minutes later? It's fucking stupid. 

And now he'll have an injury angle that he'll either be released from the company or come back to job and for what reason?

It was fucking stupid, bottom of the line, and the dumbest decision on RAW save for turning Ryback heel.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> This RAW actually doesn't sound too bad, IMO. There's a simple(kinda), easy-to-follow, enjoyable story beginning about how the Authority are manipulating to get the upper hand before Survivor Series


Except the ryback turn/not turn disaster . Fucking piece of ****** now the f**** are they so re***** fuc***** bi****a** cun*** motherf****s.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Seriously, they bring back Benoit like that? fpalm WWE!!! This show is a mess.


This totally sets up the huge Eddie Guerrero return!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Seriously, they bring back Benoit like that? fpalm WWE!!! This show is a mess.


even thou it's running dry, it's still hilarious.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Xderby said:


> Except the ryback turn/not turn disaster . Fucking piece of ****** now the f**** are they so re***** fuc***** bi****a** cun*** motherf****s.


don't hold back bro, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Shit was hysterical. :lol


Yeah, pretty fucking stupid to imagine that they'd do something like that tbh.

Vince will probably just do it next week.

:vince5


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*



Team Cena vs. Team Authority
John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Jack Swagger and Sheamus vs. Kane, Seth Rollins, Ryback, Mark Henry and Rusev
If Team Authority loses, The Authority is no longer in power.

Click to expand...

*-


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's sad when another poster is so obsessive that all he can do to contribute to conversation is to complain about another user.


I'm yankin' your chain, and it's working. It's just funny.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> This totally sets up the huge Eddie Guerrero return!


If Eddie comes out to make the save for Benoit then that could save the show.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This fucking thread :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Some more updates via http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1110/584793/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/ if not posted already :


> * A backstage segment welcomes Sheamus to Team Cena.
> 
> * AJ Lee defeated Brie Bella in another dull match. Nikki Bella attacked AJ after the match and posed over her with the Divas Title.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Swagger fan(s?) and non-swagger fans:


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wait, Aj Lee simply can't be in a dull match. Ever.

Just kidding, she sucks.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> This fucking thread :lmao


Thread of the year so far.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> I don't get why he can't still team with Harper. Yea, we all know how good Harper is in the ring but it's not like wWE are going to have a fucking clue what to do with him.


I also don't get why they can't keep them a team. Oh wait..They lost too many times to the USO's so their team credibility goes out of the window now. Yeah I will give them 3 months tops on the Luke Harper push and then it's boom. Snap the finger and the end of it. He would be like the rest of the mid card roster. Directionless and not knowing what to do with them. fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> I'm yankin' your chain, and it's working. It's just funny.


Darling, I'm pissed off at the company, not at obsessive fanboys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone else besides me think they turned Ryback heel so he doesn't get more over than Reigns for the Rumble? Seems they are doing everything they can to make sure Reigns is the only face in that Rumble.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> This RAW actually doesn't sound too bad, IMO. There's a simple(kinda), easy-to-follow, enjoyable story beginning about how the Authority are manipulating to get the upper hand before Survivor Series. Grabbing up their team in full, and finding ways to weaken and denounce Cena's team(taking out Swagger, Ziggler getting destroyed for being on Team Cena)


I know. There's some storyline progression going on. The crowd chants are hilarious yes but the show doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the show over? What happened in the main event.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> How I envy you for being a fan of Rollins.
> 
> I picked the worst possible talent to mark for atm.


It's not too late Hoss. There's always room, the more Rollinites the better. :agree:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Rowan's finished. But that was always going to happen when they split the Wyatt family.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We're about 6 minutes away from overrun.*


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Darling, I'm pissed off at the company, not at *obsessive fanboys*.


The irony.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Coach. said:


> -


I thought Swagger got rekt and wasn't gonna be on the team?


EDIT: The hyperbole for wandering freak Erick Rowan walking out to see a match is insane. :ti


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Hell yeah. Kidd continuing his winning streak and Nikki laying out AJ again. Good shit.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

8. John Cena beat Ryback by DQ. The match went about 20 minutes, methodical and slow as you would expect with Ryback on offense. Ryback got disqualified when Kane came in the ring. Kane and Ryback stood off with Rollins acting as peacemaker. Ryback hit Rollins, then Kane knocked Ryback out of the ring. All Team Authority attacked Cena, which brought out each of Team Cena individually. They got knocked down. Ryback got back in the ring and cleared Team Authority and left on his own. That's where I believe the taping ended...


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Is the show over? What happened in the main event.


Cena made Ryback tap out in 3 minutes using the YES lock.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

> Ryback v. John Cena ends in DQ when Kane and Seth Rollins interfere and attack Cena. Ryback joins in until Ziggler and Show run in to make the save. RAW ends with Show, Ziggler, and Cena standing tall.


There you have it.

@WGGuy, darn you.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh, this RAW sounds awful.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> I know. There's some storyline progression going on. The crowd chants are hilarious yes but the show doesn't seem too bad.


And according to reports from the fine folks here, that Marty Jannetty/The Goon match stole the show.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Rowan is still not jobbing, so i guess that's postive.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> I thought Swagger got rekt and wasn't gonna be on the team?


*It's what was being advertised at the end of Raw, source is Daily Wrestling News (Reliable) *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow. So they did it. They ruined Ryback in 3 weeks. At least he attacked the Authority, but still, this REALLY hurts his momentum.*


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

So...ryback is on...team ryback ?


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So Ryback's Heel turn is legit, anyone else still thinks 2014 is better than 1995? Anyone?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 8. John Cena beat Ryback by DQ. The match went about 20 minutes, methodical and slow as you would expect with Ryback on offense. Ryback got disqualified when Kane came in the ring. Kane and Ryback stood off with Rollins acting as peacemaker. Ryback hit Rollins, then Kane knocked Ryback out of the ring. All Team Authority attacked Cena, which brought out each of Team Cena individually. They got knocked down. Ryback got back in the ring and cleared Team Authority and left on his own. That's where I believe the taping ended...


I dont mind a turn back for Ryback but to have a full on match with Cena is just stupid. No need to drag it out


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What the fuck is going on.. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess they aren't turning Ryback heel. Thankfully.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ryback is done.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 8. John Cena beat Ryback by DQ. The match went about 20 minutes, methodical and slow as you would expect with Ryback on offense. Ryback got disqualified when *Kane* came in the ring. Kane and Ryback stood off with Rollins acting as peacemaker. Ryback hit Rollins, then Kane knocked Ryback out of the ring. All Team Authority attacked Cena, which brought out each of Team Cena individually. They got knocked down. Ryback got back in the ring and cleared Team Authority and left on his own. That's where I believe the taping ended...












Vintage Kane! :cole


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Coach. said:


> *It's what was being advertised at the end of Raw, source is Daily Wrestling News (Reliable) *


Then their info is outdated or just false because Swagger's out indefinitely and Ryback just turned back.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Wow. So they did it. They ruined Ryback in 3 weeks. No words.*


Are you even Surprised?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Wow. So they did it. They ruined Ryback in 3 weeks. No words.*


welp, my sides are packing its bags and walking out the door.

:done


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

> * John Cena defeated Ryback by disqualification when Kane came in the ring. Kane and Ryback had words and Seth Rollins got in between them. Ryback nailed Rollins, Kane nailed Ryback. Team Authority beat down Cena. The rest of Team Cena came down but they got taken out also. Ryback came back in the ring and cleaned house of The Authority. Ryback left on his own to a big pop as RAW ended.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1110/584793/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

DID HE TURN OR NOT ? GOD I AM HAVING A HEART ATTACK HERE !


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Poor Swagger. Way to build him up. SETHROLLINSWINSLOL


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

That's it. I have to watch this RAW. This can't be real. I think the UK smarks all teamed up and gave us false information just to fuck with us.


----------



## FeedMeWhores (Oct 30, 2014)

> John Cena defeated Ryback by disqualification when Kane came in the ring. Kane and Ryback had words and Seth Rollins got in between them. Ryback nailed Rollins, Kane nailed Ryback. Team Authority beat down Cena. The rest of Team Cena came down but they got taken out also. Ryback came back in the ring and cleaned house of The Authority. Ryback left on his own to a big pop as RAW ended.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1110/584793/live-spoilers-for-tonight-wwe-raw/


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

So Ryback isn't heel? is he back to being face? My head hurts....


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

So no BNB then....  At least Ambrose and Paige were there.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

-Ryback leads the crowd with a rendition of always look on the bright side of life. This may have been a dark segment,


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They turned him just so he wouldn't out pop Cena, the captain of a team, in their match.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Dark Match

1. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big Show beat Seth Rollins, Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury. The Stooges bailed before the bell, leaving Rollins alone. Sheamus hit a brogue kick, Big Show the WMD and Cena the AA. They had a bit of fun.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Wow. So they did it. They ruined Ryback in 3 weeks. No words.*


Not sure that they have. I'd rather have him as a reluctant member of Team Cena than being best friends with them. 

He cleared the authority out of the ring tonight which I'm sure got a decent pop and now he is the focus point of the whole show for the next few weeks and they have a chance to develop his character a bit more and give him some promo time. 

Having said that i do expect at some point they will ruin him again. Matter of time really :lol I just don't think they have yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, so Ryback is a tweener who just kicks EVERYONE's ass? That may be ok, but they went about this ALL wrong. Shouldn't have teased any kind of alliance with The Authority.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AbareKiller said:


> So Ryback isn't heel? is he back to being face? My head hurts....


I think Ryback at this point is a tweener.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So pretty much next week both teams will clamor for Ryback and odds are he'll just say "Fuck all ya'll". HHH joins Team Authority and Orton joins Team Cena.

Laughing at Swags though. Bigg Hoss will not be happy.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

AbareKiller said:


> So Ryback's Heel turn is legit, anyone else still thinks 2014 is better than 1995? Anyone?


:HA It's still a yes.

So Ryback doesn't like Cena so he didn't join his team(because he walked out on his own). Then after telling the Authority he needs nobody to jump in for him, someone does. This gets Ryback angry and he goes against the Authority.

Sounds good to me :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So it appears Ryback did turn twice on the same show. Watch him turn heel again on Smackdown tomorrow just for the lols.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Ahh..

Ryback could be OK after all.

I can go to sleep happy in that knowledge.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

PUNKY said:


> So no BNB then....  At least *Ambrose* and Paige were there.


I don't think he was. They played a three minute taped promo on the big screen. He was working a house show somewhere else apparently.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PUNKY said:


> So no BNB then....  At least Ambrose and Paige were there.


I don't think Ambrose was there.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

So this is their way of putting Ryback in team Cena without "losing his tweener edge" huh? Interesting, looking forward to seeing the execution.

Also really looking forward to that Paige match. Should be nice to see her get some homecountry support!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So pretty much next week both teams will clamor for Ryback and odds are he'll just say "Fuck all ya'll". HHH joins Team Authority and Orton joins Team Cena.
> 
> Laughing at Swags though. Bigg Hoss will not be happy.


Oh trust me, I'm fucking not. 

The thing that makes me mad is them getting my hopes up. Why? WHY did they even do it? "Oh yeah he's doing this thing" *ten minutes later* "Actually he's not doing the thing and he's gone for an unspecified amount of time."

This company can rot for all I care.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Ok, so Ryback is a tweener who just kicks EVERYONE's ass? That may be ok, but they went about this ALL wrong. Shouldn't have teased any kind of alliance with The Authority.*


That would of been more logical to me and also be acceptable to everyone. But this company is too damn well..fpalm


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Yes
> 
> Ambrose vs Cesaro
> Bray vs Jericho
> ...


WHAT? That sounds insanely better


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Buried Hoss


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This Raw :trips7


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Dark Match
> 
> 1. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big Show beat Seth Rollins, Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury. The Stooges bailed before the bell, leaving Rollins alone. Sheamus hit a brogue kick, Big Show the WMD and Cena the AA. They had a bit of fun.


this fuck*ng company. Do they really think people enjoy big show sheamus and cena????? And a what a way to treat the guy who squashed dolph ziggler, dean ambrose and jack swagger.

This company is turning into a nightmare


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

So either 2 things are happening w/Jericho:
Returns to join Team Cena or the tag match is just a dark match.

@ post above me: It's a fucking dark match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't mind the Swagger thing, but I really don't know how Big Show gets away with holding back talent all the time.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh trust me, I'm fucking not.
> 
> The thing that makes me mad is them getting my hopes up. Why? WHY did they even do it? "Oh yeah he's doing this thing" *ten minutes later* "Actually he's not doing the thing and he's gone for an unspecified amount of time."
> 
> This company can rot for all I care.


WWE does it just to troll you, no other reason.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Ma boi ryback got a pop at the end(apparently)and isnt heel...i am happy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> this fuck*ng company. Do they really think people enjoy big show sheamus and cena????? And a what a way to treat the guy who squashed dolph ziggler, dean ambrose and jack swagger.
> 
> This company is turning into a nightmare


It. Is. A. Dark. Match.



> Oh trust me, I'm fucking not.
> 
> The thing that makes me mad is them getting my hopes up. Why? WHY did they even do it? "Oh yeah he's doing this thing" *ten minutes later* "Actually he's not doing the thing and he's gone for an unspecified amount of time."
> 
> This company can rot for all I care.


Wondering why they used Swagger instead of Kofi since Kofi is usually geared for that spot. Also, why didn't Cena and Zigs save Swags? Some horrible teammates there.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh trust me, I'm fucking not.
> 
> The thing that makes me mad is them getting my hopes up. Why? WHY did they even do it? "Oh yeah he's doing this thing" *ten minutes later* "Actually he's not doing the thing and he's gone for an unspecified amount of time."
> 
> This company can rot for all I care.


I actually feel bad for Hoss now, I'm kinda hoping swagger gets a megapush just to make her happy. Sadly it will never happen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Typical WWE booking ultimately making the opening, and the rest of the show, meaningless with the Ryback angle.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Kane with dat interference. kada


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

1995>2014 for me. Writers have a goldmine and turn everything to sh*t. Atleast in 1995 they had the excuse to have shitty wrestlers. But dammit we have the most talented midccard ever


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

The entirety of the show seems decent enough from those spoilers, but spoilers can be deceiving. Interested to see what chants they leave in :lol . Depends how they present the Ryback stuff really, the spoilers from the last segment made me feel like it might actually work, we'll see. I'll definitely watch for lulz anyway.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Dear Fellow Users,

Thank you for an evening of merriment. 

Now that the curtain is closing, I'd like to say 'Congratulations' to everyone who took part.

I officially nominate this 'THREAD OF THE YEAR' and say a hearty 'Well Done!' to all the trolls, jobbers, hilarious posters, Bigg Hoss, all of you, UK citizens and US alike.

Good Night, and God Bless.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

BruceLeGorille said:


> 1995>2014 for me. Writers have a goldmine and turn everything to sh*t. Atleast in 1995 they had the excuse to have shitty wrestlers. But dammit we have the most talented midccard ever


No to mention back then we had WCW to fall back on.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jericho for Team Cena?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ryback playing that new wrestling character. Heel at the start of the show, tweener in the middle of the show, and face at the end of the show.

Jim Ross is going to have a stroke when he watches this episode.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I think Ryback will eventually join Team Cena.

Seems like they're telling a good story and getting individual feuds mixed in this this Cena vs Authority SS match. Starting to feel like a real 'us against them' feud which is good.

Still wouldn't be surprised if Cena's team goes in with a mystery opponent revealed as Roman Reigns on the night though.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> It. Is. A. Dark. Match.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering why they used Swagger instead of Kofi since Kofi is usually geared for that spot. Also, why didn't Cena and Zigs save Swags? Some horrible teammates there.


Swags >>Kofi in the pecking order right now...they needed someone credible enough to maybe be on the team. Kofi done nothing in a year. At least swags had that rusev thread..

Honestly tho the roster depth is killing them with Bryan and Reigns out, they are so lost with building up random guys


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryback as an ass kicking tweener?? I see no reason to complain :shrug


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

RAW 10/11/14 from Liverpool, England.


brxd said:


> * Lilian Garcia kicks off RAW with God Save the Queen. There are "where's our Network" chants.
> 
> * John Cena comes out to a rowdy reaction. Cena announces Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler for Team Cena at Survivor Series. Swagger will face Seth Rollins tonight. Cena then calls Ryback to the ring to discuss tonight's main event. The Authority interrupts with Triple H leading the way. Mark Henry is also with them. Stephanie McMahon announces Henry vs. Ziggler for tonight. Both teams want Ryback but he ends up attacking Cena and joining Team Authority.
> 
> ...


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm so glad that Ambrose/Wyatt had no major development in this RAW 
With the mess that was, I do not even want to imagine what they would do with these two 

And on Smackdown I'll have Jericho and Ambrose on the same team:cheer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Dear Fellow Users,
> 
> Thank you for an evening of merriment.
> 
> ...


Have a beautiful sleep my friend.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Dark segment would have sent the crowd home happy if it was Rollins curb stomping Big Show, Sheamus, and Cena instead.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jimshine said:


> Dear Fellow Users,
> 
> Thank you for an evening of merriment.
> 
> ...


Thread of year will come in a few weeks when TNA is announced to be on Velocity Jim. But it's been good :lel

*Looks like SS could also revolve around Ryback.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

DWN saying these are the teams...?

Team Cena vs. Team Authority
John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Jack Swagger and Sheamus vs. Kane, Seth Rollins, Ryback, Mark Henry and Rusev
If Team Authority loses, The Authority is no longer in power.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Must watch Raw. No reason not to. Watch for curiosity or the fuckery or the actual product, your wish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lazyking said:


> Swags >>Kofi in the pecking order right now...they needed someone credible enough to maybe be on the team. Kofi done nothing in a year. At least swags had that rusev thread..
> 
> Honestly tho the roster depth is killing them with Bryan and Reigns out, they are so lost with building up random guys


Well, and this is almost impossible considering it might actually involve thinking more than three weeks ahead, they could have done a promo with Kofi or another victim with Cena trying to show the connection so at least when the beatdown happened it'd make sense. Hell, they could have used Ryder, so he wanted to get on tv and then beat him down to at least use his real injury to further something. As it is I don't think anyone is going to care about Swags being out so what did you really get out of it except an excuse not to put Swagger on tv for more weeks.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally, Swagger gets some direction.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Thread of year will come in a few weeks when TNA is announced to be on Velocity Jim. But it's been good :lel


The original Impact cancelled thread is still the best, tbh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You're damn right I'm watching RAW after 50 pages of bitching :maddox*


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

brxd said:


> RAW 10/11/14 from Liverpool, England.


Sounds like Ryback is still okay. I'm glad their taking his past feuds with Cena and Henry into account.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So is there like going to be a raw discussion in a few hours when it airs? 

Somehow I feel it won't live up to this.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The teams are actually Cena, Ziggler, Show, & Sheamus vs Seth, Kane, Henry & Rusev.

Only people I can think of that are joining any teams are Ryback, Jericho, and Trips. 

Would laugh my shit off if Barrett came back next week just to fuck with the crowd here :lel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena's team is full of jobbers. Bring back Roman Reigns *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ryback on TEAM RYBACK makes sense to me. I like that.*


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Jericho is only back for the europe tour. Highly doubt hes in the SS match


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

What happened today in this thread is basically what happens with smackdwon spoilers every week


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

"Where's our network?" chants






Later it will transpire they were chanting "Let's go Cena!" :cena3 :vince5


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

> * John Cena defeated Ryback by disqualification when Kane came in the ring. Kane and Ryback had words and Seth Rollins got in between them. Ryback nailed Rollins, Kane nailed Ryback. Team Authority beat down Cena. The rest of Team Cena came down but they got taken out also. Ryback came back in the ring and cleaned house of The Authority


 RYBACK SCREWED OVER THE AUTHORITY I FUCKING TOLD YOU SO.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Utter shit. Don't even bother watching. Product was a disgrace. Sloppy wrestling especially from Swagger, Rusev, and Sheamus. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Cena's team is full of jobbers. Bring back Roman Reigns *


Don't think he's ready atm. Him returning at SS would be awesome, though



DarkStark said:


> *Ryback on TEAM RYBACK makes sense to me. I like that.*


Like at that one WCW PPV when it was a bunch of Wolfpac guys vs a bunch of NWO Hollywood guys vs Goldberg by himself?


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

So Ryback is now babyface again. *facepalm*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The chants will all be drowned out by recorded boos I bet. Sounds like the Network chants were during the Authority talking (so I take it the opening segment). I expect a boo track to drown out the crowd.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Utter shit. Don't even bother watching. Product was a disgrace. Sloppy wrestling especially from Swagger, Rusev, and Sheamus.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Judging by how the crowd reacted from reports, that's not hard to believe. I'm watching to see the trainwreck aspect of it all. Sorry you didn't get your money's worth.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Utter shit. Don't even bother watching. Product was a disgrace. Sloppy wrestling especially from Swagger, Rusev, and Sheamus.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm still watching it. 

I hope the crowd was entertaining enough for you.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't even


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They turned him just so he wouldn't out pop Cena, the captain of a team, in their match.


pretty much this, but they counter it with the double turn which is pretty sweet.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

So, was this the worst raw of the year or something like that?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I'm relieved with the way Ryback joined team Cena. Would have made no sense for him to just join Cena's team after everything that happened in 2013, this gives him more of a tweener feel. Plus his "feed me more" and "finish it" chant will always help him maintain some momentum with the crowd.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds awesome, RAW is Ryback is a giant positive


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, sounds like it's an awful raw.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems Rowan will be joining the Rosebuds fpalm guess his creepy promo won't mesn shit when he will be a dancing freak at the end of the month. Just happy Harper will get a good push, it's just a shame as WWE could have done something different with Rowan but since Rose is going Heel and hopefully back to his Leo Kruger character, Rowan will likely be the replacement for the new Comedy or should I say career death sentence role. 

This RAW seems meh to me, think I'll skip it. What were the crowd like, did they shit on the WWE?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So Ryback is heel now?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hope they don't edit the chants. It's probably the only reason to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Aaron S. said:


> Don't think he's ready atm. Him returning at SS would be awesome, though


*Well, his rigorouslel)3 day acting course is over, it will be well over 6 weeks by Survivor Series, and Cena DESPERATELY needs the star power. It's him and a bunch of guys who've been losing recently vs. 2 super protected heels, Mark Henry who just squashed Bo Dallas to assert his dominance, and KaneStephenA). There's no reason to think Cena's going to win aside from LOLCENAWINS, which would be insulting to everyone's intelligence. The Authority won't go out like this. The match feels like nothing and at this point I'm expecting a heel turn from someone on team Cena, most likely Dolph.
*



Aaron S. said:


> Like at that one WCW PPV when it was a bunch of Wolfpac guys vs a bunch of NWO Hollywood guys vs Goldberg by himself?














Olivia Pope said:


> Judging by how the crowd reacted from reports, that's not hard to believe. I'm watching to see the trainwreck aspect of it all. Sorry you didn't get your money's worth.


*I'm about to order a pizza and laugh my ass off.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> So Ryback is heel now?


No, I think he just doesn't want to go through a repeat of 2012.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I came on to get ready for Raw, but apparently i'm not watching it now. This thread seems to be oozing with such excitement that i'm going to have to save this raw for a special occasion like Pancake day...

Thanks for being a bunch of fun sucking leeches IWC. Now my night is going to consist of nothing but wanking and crying.

:bo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> So is there like going to be a raw discussion in a few hours when it airs?
> 
> Somehow I feel it won't live up to this.


We could just keep posting gifs mate.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

It's recap raw tonight put it that way. Like every other segment is backstage talking. They mentioned Smackdowns line up and it's Ambrose/Y2J vs Kane and Wyatt. Should get yourselves down to smackdown. Crowd boo'd the main event as it was better than what we were getting :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Utter shit. Don't even bother watching. Product was a disgrace. Sloppy wrestling especially from Swagger, Rusev, and Sheamus.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm assuming you were there. Did you witness someone getting curb stomped because if so then I'll watch.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I've never seen a company where the guys in charge thinkthey can decide for the audience and they can force the audience to like something instead of gibving the audience something it likes.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's recap raw tonight put it that way. Like every other segment is backstage talking. They mentioned Smackdowns line up and it's Ambrose/Y2J vs Kane and Wyatt. Should get yourselves down to smackdown. Crowd boo'd the main event as it was better than what we were getting :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Paid for the wrong show eh? :lmao

Will still watch coz all the spoilers have made me curious as hell. The editing should be fun.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No BNB return?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a wrestling heavy show. Really is eyeopening how much of a disconnect between the iwc and paying fans.

Adam rose was over, Sheamus and even big show was over

Nobody in my section watch's the TV because Jericho has been advertised for SD over a month and when Lillian announced it tonight it came as shock to everyone.

Not surprising Cena comes across far and away the biggest star, the way he turns himself from heel to face in the opening promo was amazing to watch live. His delivery is world class. Btw Rollins needs to talk more, he only talked during the dark segment but got a ton of heat..actually what happened after raw was hilarious.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm assuming you were there. Did you witness someone getting curb stomped because if so then I'll watch.



Swagger got stomped. Twice. It was fucking glorious :banderas



RAVEN said:


> Paid for the wrong show eh? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Will still watch coz all the spoilers have made me curious as hell. The editing should be fun.



Lol yh. But the way I could see they were trying to sell smackdown to the crowd as if they hadn't sold enough tickets :shrug:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> No BNB return?


Apparently just an appearance would outshine the whole Ryback situation. That's just a no no these days.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread was better than the whole of raw. I salute all contributors. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> This thread was better than the whole of raw. I salute all contributors.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Indeed. Should've seen people losing their shit on reading Slater beat Ambrose :booklel


I guess it's just better to go attend a house show, I remember your feedback being a lot more positive from the house show last time.


----------



## Kierranmt homes (Jul 28, 2014)

Fabregas said:


> "Where's our network?" chants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Indeed. Should've seen people losing their shit on reading Slater beat Ambrose :booklel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely.
House shows are off the charts better.

Also I think the loss of Justin Roberts was definitely felt tonight. Lillian doesn't interact with fans unless absolutely necessary. Justin in between breaks would talk to fans on the mic. 

The attitude tonight seemed very much like "just get it done even if you're dragging your arse whilst doing it". 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Jimshine said:


> Dear Fellow Users,
> 
> Thank you for an evening of merriment.
> 
> ...












Happy about that ending for The Big Guy. I'll be tuning in.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

tylermoxreigns said:


> This thread was better than the whole of raw. I salute all contributors.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have a feeling you're saying that cuz Dean wasn't on Raw :jordan. It sounds ok from what I'm reading, not horrible.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I've never seen a company where the guys in charge thinkthey can decide for the audience and they can force the audience to like something instead of gibving the audience something it likes.


WWE has become the Microsoft of the wrestling world.....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I've never seen a company where the guys in charge thinkthey can decide for the audience and they can force the audience to like something instead of gibving the audience something it likes.


That is why I'm enjoying the failure that is the Network. Vince don't give a shit what the people wants, turns around begging for those same fans to buy the Network because he is losing money. Glad I have never signed up for that damn thing, and won't until he changes the product in a drastic way.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I have a feeling you're saying that cuz Dean wasn't on Raw :jordan. It sounds ok from what I'm reading, not horrible.



Dude really not the case. Seth was ace. Ziggler was ace. His match with Mark Henry wasn't the best. Heath Slater on Superstars was great. Trips was great, actually Trips was superb. He was sarcastic heel which I like. Mizdow is something else live. Really good.

The wrestling was sloppy in the main. I'm talking botchamania worthy. 

Show shouldn't be getting pops like e he did tonight. They should be phasing him out.

Cena and Ryback main event, are we in 2012/2013 again? I wouldn't mind if they were two big guys who work the cardio but they are too slow together.

Dean is one entity. His promo was great. I couldn't hear Brays in reply though as people were singing over it.

The matches went too long. Sheamus and Rusev was botched to fuck. Transitions weren't great. There was no build so the face/heel comeback/beat down could take place. Was too flatline and monotone to be considered worthy of their being a title on the line.

There just wasn't any fire. Shame really. It seems like they are dragging their arses cause they are getting the brunt of the network hate. 

Whilst they were okay, I think the small amount of negatives that happened were too large and outweigh the positives that were present. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Don't mind the Swagger thing, but I really don't know how Big Show gets away with holding back talent all the time.


How do I NOT mind it? Hmm?



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I actually feel bad for Hoss now, I'm kinda hoping swagger gets a megapush just to make her happy. Sadly it will never happen.


I don't even want a mega push. I just want him to make it on a PPV, even just a pre-show, and maybe get a tag/ic/us title now and again.

Y'know...I am really for a Real Americans reunion at this point. 



Lazyking said:


> Swags >>Kofi in the pecking order right now...they needed someone credible enough to maybe be on the team. Kofi done nothing in a year. At least swags had that rusev thread..
> 
> Honestly tho the roster depth is killing them with Bryan and Reigns out, they are so lost with building up random guys


Swags might as well be Ryder with them writing him off for no fucking reason. It's not a health thing and unless they're turning him or showing him to be a complete coward, he's not just going to pop back up before Survivor Series.



rakija said:


> Finally, Swagger gets some direction.


:what 

Um...HOW?



Ryan193 said:


> DWN saying these are the teams...?
> 
> Team Cena vs. Team Authority
> John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Jack Swagger and Sheamus vs. Kane, Seth Rollins, Ryback, Mark Henry and Rusev
> If Team Authority loses, The Authority is no longer in power.


Obvious bullshit. Swagger is out and Ryback is tweener.



KuritaDavion said:


> Well, and this is almost impossible considering it might actually involve thinking more than three weeks ahead, they could have done a promo with Kofi or another victim with Cena trying to show the connection so at least when the beatdown happened it'd make sense. Hell, they could have used Ryder, so he wanted to get on tv and then beat him down to at least use his real injury to further something. *As it is I don't think anyone is going to care about Swags being out so what did you really get out of it except an excuse not to put Swagger on tv for more weeks.*


I know no one cares about Swags except me and a select group of people, but why the FUCK did he need to be written off? He's not filming anything. Unless he was suspended, requested time off, had a medical emergency, or is being turned for a push/coming back for a push, there's no reason to write him off like this. He's been gone on live tv for over a month anyone, so why the fuck did they feel it necessary to rub salt into that wound? 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Utter shit. Don't even bother watching. Product was a disgrace. Sloppy wrestling especially from Swagger, Rusev, and Sheamus.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it considering Sheamus is safe as hell, Rusev is fluid as fuck, and Swagger/Rollins have wrestled so many times they can probably do a match blindfolded. 



Olivia Pope said:


> Judging by how the crowd reacted from reports, that's not hard to believe. I'm watching to see the trainwreck aspect of it all. Sorry you didn't get your money's worth.


The report literally said a 'good back and forth' match between Swagger/Rollins, so I'll believe that over one angry mark.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol @Big Hoss. I'm the angry mark? God forbid anyone say anything negative about Swagger and you get your back up. 

Swagger got a great response from fans, I just thought he looked sloppy in the ring. My opinion. You don't like it, fine. But don't label me a mark because of what I've said.

If I wasn't a fan of Swagger I wouldn't have recognised that he was over but you've got the argument where you can say is it swagger or zeb that's over. Take zeb from Cesaro and he crashes and burns, same for swagger? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like a worthless show so good thing there are spoilers to show that I don't need to tune in.

Did Sheamus lose by tapping out? They protected him last week by having him pass out, so I'm curious if they ended his "never submitted" streak here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Sounds like a worthless show so good thing there are spoilers to show that I don't need to tune in.
> 
> Did Sheamus lose by tapping out? They protected him last week by having him pass out, so I'm curious if they ended his "never submitted" streak here.


*Countout.*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Sounds like a worthless show so good thing there are spoilers to show that I don't need to tune in.
> 
> *Did Sheamus lose by tapping out*? They protected him last week by having him pass out, so I'm curious if they ended his "never submitted" streak here.


Lost by countout due to Noble and Mercury interference.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol @Big Hoss. I'm the angry mark? God forbid anyone say anything negative about Swagger and you get your back up.
> 
> Swagger got a great response form fans, I just thought he looked sloppy in the ring. My opinion. You don't like it, fine. But don't label me a mark because of what I've said.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you sound like an angry mark because you posted you were angry and you took joy in Swagger being buried even further by Rollins. The hell else am I supposed to think, you're completely and utterly objective? fpalm

Yeah, your opinion, which is what I SAID and I will watch that match before writing off the rest of this shitstain RAW so I can form my own opinion, but I don't appreciate people throwing accusations around about my favorite wrestlers that are based on their biased opinions as if they're fact.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry, I meant me, I myself don't mind it. I really can't act like I've seen worse. Swagger probably looked good in the match with Rollins again. As long as he's on TV in a legit match, I don't mind.

Hoss, you really got to take it easy, She/he likes Rollins, and maybe dislikes Swag, it's not a big deal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, I meant me, I myself don't mind it. I really can't act like I've seen worse. Swagger probably looked good in the match with Rollins again. As long as he's on TV in a legit match, I don't mind.
> 
> Hoss, you really got to take it easy, She/he likes Rollins, and maybe dislikes Swag, it's not a big deal.


You mean looked good in his match after being hit with two finishers and evidently written off tv and WWE programming for at least a good 2-3 weeks for no good reason besides the fact they can. He's not doing anything else, he's not involved in anything else, so it's just a big fuck you to his fans, his character, and to any hope to see him do anything in 2014 or 2015. They've ultimately fucked his face turn up beyond recognition. At least as a heel he was regularly on tv. 


No offense, Wagg, and I know you're trying to be polite, but I don't need to 'take it easy'. I never do and I'm certainly not going to right now when I'm pissed as fuck.


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

Went to the show and it was pretty good imo. Henry/Ziggler and rusev/Sheamus was a train wreck. Henry botched a lot and the rusev/Sheamus was boring as hell, fans were chanting anything inbetween that match. Slater,ziggler,mizdow and swagger were pretty over and Cena got the usual reaction. There was quite alot of where's our network chants...fans were not happy. It looks like it's team authority - rollins,Kane,rusev and Henry vs team Cena - Cena,ziggler,Sheamus and big show


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sorry, I meant me, I myself don't mind it. I really can't act like I've seen worse. Swagger probably looked good in the match with Rollins again. As long as he's on TV in a legit match, I don't mind.
> 
> Hoss, you really got to take it easy, She/he likes Rollins, and maybe dislikes Swag, it's not a big deal.


change your name to rollins_ROCKS


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

ugh, so the second ryback push is a go

fookin ell


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yeah, you sound like an angry mark because you posted you were angry and you took joy in Swagger being buried even further by Rollins. The hell else am I supposed to think, you're completely and utterly objective? fpalm
> 
> Yeah, your opinion, which is what I SAID and I will watch that match before writing off the rest of this shitstain RAW so I can form my own opinion, but I don't appreciate people throwing accusations around about my favorite wrestlers that are based on their biased opinions as if they're fact.



Maybe Swagger was sloppy one night? Happens.

She was just marking for the Curb Stomp from what her post seemed, and anyway not liking Swagger isn't a crime. Just an opinion, just like Swagger being sloppy or not. May be right, may be wrong, no reason to call someone an angry mark over it. You're probably angrier atm :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Maybe Swagger was sloppy one night? Happens.
> 
> She was just marking for the Curb Stomp from what her post seemed, and anyway not liking Swagger isn't a crime. Just an opinion, just like Swagger being sloppy or not. May be right, may be wrong, no reason to call someone an angry mark over it. You're probably angrier atm :lol


Yeah, it's a goddamn opinion and I'm not going to take someone's opinion who is pissed off at RAW and who doesn't like Swagger to have a lick of truth to it when mentioning him. 

Yes, more than angry. I'm fuming atm, what the hell does that have to do with anything? I just hate people stating their goddamn opinions as fact.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It wasn't stated as a fact, people just don't put "IMO" at the end of every post, it's implied.

Anyway, no way to prove who's right and wrong, so it's meaningless.

You really should have learnt better by now when it comes to Swagger's booking, it's so expected now I don't see how it gets you so angry every time :shrug


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yeah, it's a goddamn opinion and I'm not going to take someone's opinion who is pissed off at RAW and who doesn't like Swagger to have a lick of truth to it when mentioning him.
> 
> Yes, more than angry. I'm fuming atm, what the hell does that have to do with anything? I just hate people stating their goddamn opinions as fact.


Holy shit :maury


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Another Swagger discussion huh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RAVEN said:


> It wasn't stated as a fact, people just don't put "IMO" at the end of every post, it's implied.
> 
> Anyway, no way to prove who's right and wrong, so it's meaningless.
> 
> You really should have learnt better by now when it comes to Swagger's booking, it's so expected now I don't see how it gets you so angry every time :shrug


Still it's a bit jarring to see one of the guys you like done like that. And even with the expected booking it's still hard not to get angry if one of the guys you like is getting thrown under the bus. Swagger doesn't even have something to get good out of it like with Sandow getting the most he can out of being Miz's clone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> It wasn't stated as a fact, people just don't put "IMO" at the end of every post, it's implied.
> 
> Anyway, no way to prove who's right and wrong, so it's meaningless.
> 
> You really should have learnt better by now when it comes to Swagger's booking, it's so expected now I don't see how it gets you so angry every time :shrug


Your condescending attitude really isn't needed.
I've already explained that it pisses me off more that they TEASE this fucking shit, that they make it seem like they'll at least put him on the fucking card, but opt to write him off of tv for an indefinite amount of time.

The last time he was kayfabe written off of tv he was gone for 5 fucking months. And I'm NOT supposed to be pissed off over them doing this? And to what avail? Why the fuck even mention him on Team Cena just to shit on Swagger's fans? Because that's the only thing they did with this. It literally benefited no one involved by doing this. It's not like he's going to come back and re-join Cena, it's not like he's going to be involved in a Rollins feud or something, there was literally NO FUCKING REASON TO TEASE HIM BEING AT SS. NONE. 0. And then to write him off tv? Why? Might as well fucking release him and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it happens before December.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Just back.

Crowd was great. A few REALLY loud "Where's our Network" chants before the show and during the opening segment but pretty much nothing after that, certainly a lot less than I was expecting. Likewise there was a few fairly loud "CM Punk" chants when AJ came out but that was it. I'll be very annoyed if this is heavily edited because there's absolutely no reason for it to be, other than the aforementioned chants everything was in good spirit and didn't disrupt the show in the slightest.

Slater, Sheamus, Big Show, Paige, Ziggler, Mizdow and Ryback were all insanely over. 

Paige easily had the pop of the night. Mizdow got a MASSIVE pop when he got tagged into the tag match. JBL/Lawler both got great reactions as well when they came out.

Agree with the reports that have said the wrestling was sloppy and matches went too long. The Russian celebration or w/e and then Sheamus/Rusev straight after it just dragged and dragged and dragged and just became completely painful to watch, honestly it felt like that sequence of events took literally about an hour to play out. The crowd completely lost interest and started up the "E-C-DUB", "JBL", "JERRY", "MICHAEL COLE", "SEXUAL CHOCOLATE", "JAMIE NOBLE", "BYRON SAXTON" etc. chants. Ziggler/Henry wasn't much better but thankfully didn't go on for too long. Cena/Ryback did a job, Ryback was put over really strong here. One really impressive suplex where he must have held Cena in the air for at least 30 seconds. Swagger/Rollins was everything you'd expect from them both. Everything else was just kind of 'there' and isn't really worth commenting on when it comes to the ring work.

A few really bad botches, the two that spring to mind were Sheamus COMPLETELY fucking up the cloverleaf and Mark Henry going to throw the steps into the ring but completely undershooting it so they just bounced off the ropes and came straight back at him (which admittedly was quite funny to watch live).

There was a slightly odd sequence of events to look out for during Rusev/Sheamus when this one guy (on the bottom level on the camera side) picked up his sign and ran around with it a bit until security confiscated it, so he then went back to his seat and got another sign out and started the whole process again. This went on for like 10 minutes until the whole crowd was cheering him on and chanting 'you sold out' at the security guards who kept taking his signs away :lmao. Crowd also not happy at the security guards who came and popped the beach balls that were being hit around.

Paige is insanely attractive in the flesh. Looks so much better in person than on TV.

HHH is fantastic. He really is. Both him and Steph were on top form tonight. Wasn't expecting to see them either so I was very happy when King of Kings hit. 

They played a DVD promo or something for Sting on the big screen but no one really seemed that bothered about it which was odd as I thought his name alone would atleast get some sort of reaction.


Overall it was decent. The wrestling was somewhat sub-par and I'm really disappointed I didn't get to see any of Barrett/Jericho/Neville (basically all my favourites :lol) but nonetheless it was still a great experience and something I'd definitely go to see again. I've only ever done house shows before and watching a RAW taping is very different to watching it live than on TV.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Sheamus fucking up the Cloverleaf?

#SaveUsMalenko


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Coz they don't care about Swagger. Sad but true.

Whole angle was done to get more heat on the heels, not to put Swagger over. Not that way things should be done, but honestly doesn't surprise me in the slightest.

In hindsight, I could see this coming since Cena just announced his name out of the blue without any prior interaction onscreen, so if anyone was gonna go, it'd be him. Maybe they were just looking for a semi credible face to feed to the heels. They really should have capitalized on his momentum back during the Rusev feud but they didn't, and this is the only way they're going to use him for the foreseeable future. But it's happened so many times now, it's become the norm.



EDIT: Kinda surprised at how bad Sheamus/Rusev supposedly was. Both guys are usually pretty solid.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Coz they don't care about Swagger. Sad but true.
> 
> Whole angle was done to get more heat on the heels, not to put Swagger over. Not that way things should be done, but honestly doesn't surprise me in the slightest.
> 
> In hindsight, I could see this coming since Cena just announced his name out of the blue without any prior interaction onscreen, so if anyone was gonna go, it'd be him. Maybe they were just looking for a semi credible face to feed to the heels. They really should have capitalized on his momentum back during the Rusev feud but they didn't, and this is the only way they're going to use him for the foreseeable future. But it's happened so many times now, it's become the norm.


And I'm going to be fucking angry about it. 

End of story.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nobody said you can't :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Nobody said you can't :draper2


But you're attempting to question/interrogate me and mock me for being pissed off when you KNOW that this would piss of ANYONE if their favorite talent was fucked over like this.

You know if the same shit happened to Ziggler there would be a whole slew of his fans and no one would question them getting mad, despite Ziggler's track record of getting fucked over (albeit not as bad as Swagger always is).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Another Swagger discussion huh?


Runnnnnnn!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Don't know what they were thinking with booking a house show on the same night as RAW. There's very little star power on the current roster to be doing something like that. 



Baxter said:


> Just back.
> 
> Crowd was great. A few REALLY loud "Where's our Network" chants before the show and during the opening segment but pretty much nothing after that, certainly a lot less than I was expecting. Likewise there was a few fairly loud "CM Punk" chants when AJ came out but that was it. I'll be very annoyed if this is heavily edited because there's absolutely no reason for it to be, other than the aforementioned chants everything was in good spirit and didn't disrupt the show in the slightest.
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Even with a house show at the same time, they couldn't resist having Kane show up in the main event :maury


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why in the hell did they turn Ryback heel...again? As if that worked the first time.

The fans want to cheer Ryback, FUCKING LET THEM.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Don't know what they were thinking with booking a house show on the same night as RAW. There's very little star power on the current roster to be doing something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


Money.

WWE likes to work their talents to death when it comes to overseas tours so of course they'll stretch the roster thin because they know fans will shell out the money.



RAVEN said:


> Even with a house show at the same time, they couldn't resist having Kane show up in the main event :maury


He has a primal need to interfere in every ME possible. He has to have set some kind of record.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> The report literally said a 'good back and forth' match between Swagger/Rollins, so I'll believe that over one angry mark.


My earlier comment to TMR was in regards to the show in its entirety. It had nothing to with Rollins/Swagger specifically but the show being a mess from the top to bottom. I wasn't planning on watching RAW tonight but it sounded like an absolute mess. So, I'm tuning in to see this fine mess and the editing job that the WWE will have to do. Unless they have the balls to keep the boos and chants in. Doubt it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> You know if the same shit happened to Ziggler there would be a whole slew of his fans and no one would question them getting mad, despite Ziggler's track record of getting fucked over (albeit not as bad as Swagger always is).


That's not true. People would be making fun of us. Some people just enjoy when others are upset. Schadenfreude is very prevalent on this site and in real life.

"LOL at all the butthurt [insert WWE superstar] fans."


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He has a primal need to interfere in every ME possible. He has to have set some kind of record.



Funnily enough, Kane was advertised for the house show along with Ambrose and Cesaro, who didn't appear live. They flew Kane back specifically for that interference.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I love this crowd already. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they edited the 'Wheres our Network' chants


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

So after being in a jobber tag team for six months, and coming off last year's heel turn, WWE have turned the clock back two years and made Ryback 2012 Ryback again.

Not only is he 2012 Ryback again, he's a prize asset for both Cena and the Authority.

Remember Ryback in 2013. Or early 2014 Ryback. Guy who lost to the Shield, Punk and Cena. Guy who tagged with Curtis Axel.

I don't have particularly high standards when it comes to WWE realism but I can't take that seriously. At least build him back up first.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

B-b-but I thought WWE was gonna edit out the where's our network chants :lol


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

So far they've cut

Fans chanting "Where's our network" during Cena's promo
Cena pandering to the crowd about the network

Strangely they haven't cut the "Where's our network?" chant during the authority promo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> B-b-but I thought WWE was gonna edit out the where's our network chants :lol


They did edit it during Cena's promo, it was obvious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH buried Swagger with a laugh lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Look at Stephanie lusting over Ryback right in front of her husband :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> That's not true. People would be making fun of us. Some people just enjoy when others are upset. Schadenfreude is very prevalent on this site and in real life.
> 
> "LOL at all the butthurt [insert WWE superstar] fans."


Yeah, no, you'd have people with you and supporting you because he has a ton of fans. 
Fans shit all over Swagger and the WWE does and ya'll laugh it off and you wonder why the WWE treats their talent like shit.



RAVEN said:


> Funnily enough, Kane was advertised for the house show along with Ambrose and Cesaro, who didn't appear live. They flew Kane back specifically for that interference.


:lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Look at Stephanie lusting over Ryback right in front of her husband :lol


I caught that too. :lol

I love this woman. The Queen troll.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It would be interesting if WWE makes Ryback a tweener.

They could easily have Ryback cut a promo where he says he's not a good guy, he's not a bad guy, he's the big guy.

Boom, wolf loner gimmick.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RAVEN said:


> Funnily enough, Kane was advertised for the house show along with Ambrose and Cesaro, who didn't appear live. They flew Kane back specifically for that interference.


Is that a joke? lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Someone who was sitting behind the commentators says the announce table monitors showed Dolph Ziggler laid out backstage at the hands of Luke Harper and Triple H shaking hands with Harper.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Ambrose has gone from maineventing to struggling to get airtime. What a sad state of things.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Swagger on team cena :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Ambrose has gone from maineventing to struggling to get airtime. What a sad state of things.


*But I was told he's getting the best push in the company :aj3*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baxter said:


> Just back.
> 
> Crowd was great. A few REALLY loud "Where's our Network" chants before the show and during the opening segment but pretty much nothing after that, certainly a lot less than I was expecting. Likewise there was a few fairly loud "CM Punk" chants when AJ came out but that was it. I'll be very annoyed if this is heavily edited because there's absolutely no reason for it to be, other than the aforementioned chants everything was in good spirit and didn't disrupt the show in the slightest.
> 
> ...


How is that even possible if she already is insanely hot on TV? Too bad that she was in a random match with no story more than to send the crowd happy for watching the only british active right now, but good for her anyway.

So the matches weren't great, I wonder how and if they gonna edit to make them better.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Big Lone Wolf Guy


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Just saw Ambrose promo, the only worth thing on this piece of shit RAW.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Rusev is such a great fucking heel man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Cena vs Authority match looks fucking terrible. Big Show to pin Rusev


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The Big Guyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Hornie is doing this shit too?

WWE once again killing a good thing & jumping the shark.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't wanna hear Ziggler/Ambrose/whoever marks bitching about their favs being buried when you got someone as fucked over as Swagger on the roster despite being over. fpalm

This company is such fucking trash, it's disgusting how they book/treat their talent. They can't wonder why people are losing interest.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> And your pathetic, and half-baked idea of an Authority Swagger is better? fpalm


Yeah it is. Because it doesn't end in Swagger on his face and probably off the ppv.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41743969 said:


> Yeah it is. Because it doesn't end in Swagger on his face and probably off the ppv.


No, it's not.

He's treated like shit now, he'd be treated like shit with the Authority. 

Your idea isn't clever or interesting, it's lazy and boring.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy cow this is fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, now Cena shows up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> He's treated like shit now, he'd be treated like shit with the Authority.
> 
> Your idea isn't clever or interesting, it's lazy and boring.


No one in the Authority is treated like shit. Even Kane is doing better than Swagger right now.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if Big E is a part of New Day as well?


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

How poor and sloppy have the matches been? Even Zigglers was shit.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

not gonna lie
I look forward to Nikki's hip shake intro each Raw


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41744377 said:


> No one in the Authority is treated like shit. Even Kane is doing better than Swagger right now.


:maury

Yeah, okay, you can keep that. I'd rather have Swagger jobbing as a face than getting that shitty Kane treatment.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

A bunny feud and grumpy cat


that will sell network subs


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> A bunny feud and grumpy cat
> 
> 
> that will sell network subs


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

In all fairness the bunny is being a cunt


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Yeah, okay, you can keep that. *I'd rather have Swagger jobbing as a face* than getting that shitty Kane treatment.


Well, you got it...so why so mad?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I AM Glacier said:


> In all fairness the bunny is being a cunt


I'd say, it nearly got Rose dqed for no real reason and ended up costing him the match anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KoЯn;41746209 said:


> Well, you got it...so why so mad?


Because he should and deserves to be booked better and he isn't even going to be on tv TO job, which is my main problem with this stupid ass injury angle with Rollins.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't tell what the crowd is chanting

I assume something about soccer


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

We want Gerrard Chants


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wheeel itsa big oh, nevermind.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I've caught up on all the spoilers I can but can someone please explain to me what this grumpy cat thing is all about?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> In all fairness the bunny is being a cunt


----------

